# Queen Elizabeth Death Discussion Thread



## Care4all

She's passing onward, family all on way to the Scottish palace where she is.....









						Britain's Queen Elizabeth II under medical supervision at Scotland residence as doctors "concerned" over her health
					

"The Queen's doctors are concerned for Her Majesty's health and have recommended she remain under medical supervision," Buckingham Palace said.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## JGalt

LOL at Brits and their antiquated feudal system.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Care4all said:


> She's passing onward, family all on way to the Scottish palace where she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Queen Elizabeth II under medical supervision at Scotland residence as doctors "concerned" over her health
> 
> 
> "The Queen's doctors are concerned for Her Majesty's health and have recommended she remain under medical supervision," Buckingham Palace said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com



  No one cares.


----------



## Care4all

Bob Blaylock said:


> No one cares.


you cared enough to post!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

96?
no one lives forever


----------



## Care4all

96 is a ripe old age!  My dad is 90 1/2 and mom a little younger, I hope and pray they live that long!  Seems like they are going to!  But a year ago, the queen was in good health too, so it can happen, quickly, when the time has come....


----------



## frigidweirdo

Care4all said:


> She's passing onward, family all on way to the Scottish palace where she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Queen Elizabeth II under medical supervision at Scotland residence as doctors "concerned" over her health
> 
> 
> "The Queen's doctors are concerned for Her Majesty's health and have recommended she remain under medical supervision," Buckingham Palace said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com



She's got to hang on for 626 days. Then she can stick two fingers up to Louis XIV









						List of longest-reigning monarchs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




However, will Charles be King Charles III? 
Charles I lost his head, Charles II had 14 illegitimate children. 









						Will Prince Charles Choose to Be King Charles III, or Will He Use Another Name?
					

Sources say he could opt to become King George VII because of “negative connotations” surrounding the last two men known as King Charles.




					www.marieclaire.com
				




"For example, Prince Charles, if and when he becomes king, would be—people assume he would be Charles III. But he could technically be George VII because George is in his name.”"

He could become King Arthur the..... probably the first, but it causes all kinds of problems. He could also be King Philip I.

But George VII and Charles III are most likely, the latter because that's what people know him as, and the former because the Georges are less controversial.


----------



## frigidweirdo

JGalt said:


> LOL at Brits and their antiquated feudal system.



But at the end of the day, both have a head of state, both have a rubbish electoral system. Doesn't change much, other than the UK has more political parties than the US and a more stable head of state....


----------



## Care4all

frigidweirdo said:


> She's got to hang on for 626 days. Then she can stick two fingers up to Louis XIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of longest-reigning monarchs - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, will Charles be King Charles III?
> Charles I lost his head, Charles II had 14 illegitimate children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Prince Charles Choose to Be King Charles III, or Will He Use Another Name?
> 
> 
> Sources say he could opt to become King George VII because of “negative connotations” surrounding the last two men known as King Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marieclaire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "For example, Prince Charles, if and when he becomes king, would be—people assume he would be Charles III. But he could technically be George VII because George is in his name.”"
> 
> He could become King Arthur the..... probably the first, but it causes all kinds of problems. He could also be King Philip I.
> 
> But George VII and Charles III are most likely, the latter because that's what people know him as, and the former because the Georges are less controversial.


Thanks!  That was new to me!!!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Care4all said:


> Thanks!  That was new to me!!!



Monarchs are interesting, because they don't really make much sense and they're a legacy from our past.


----------



## Woodznutz

Bob Blaylock said:


> No one cares.


Millions care. She is a beloved figure, throughout the Anglo-Saxon world.


----------



## pknopp

Bob Blaylock said:


> No one cares.



 She's an interesting historical figure. The changes she has seen, the people she has met. I find that all quite interesting.


----------



## 22lcidw

frigidweirdo said:


> But at the end of the day, both have a head of state, both have a rubbish electoral system. Doesn't change much, other than the UK has more political parties than the US and a more stable head of state....


The Royal Family exerts much power. Royalty within Euro nations have much power. They have a say with bankers, financiers and industrialists in global government.


----------



## ReinyDays

We were hoping she would out live Charles ... but keeping Charles' reign short will be a big help ... he's responsible for his wife's murder as though he held the knife that cut her throat ... while the slut Camilia Balls watched in laughter ...

Then just cap William and his kids, and Harry ... then we'll finally have our AMERICAN on the throne ... a 9x6 pattern gives our 54 stars on the Flag ... 

LONG LIVE *KING ARCHIE* ... put a little color in the Royal Family ...


----------



## 1srelluc

Care4all said:


> you cared enough to post!!!


At least the Queen's death watch is better than half the partisan "news" we are pounded with on a daily basis.


----------



## 1srelluc

I think she has passed.....I'll try to find out more.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*The "Royalty" is nothing more than caged zoo animals.  *
*They have no power in government, they have no power in making law, they have no power in Parliment.

All they are, are just animals for people to gawk at and point at, and look thru their cages at them from the outside.*
*Thats all they've been since they gave up power to Parliment.  Nothing more than bedazzled plastic gems on the face of Britain.  *


----------



## bodecea

Bob Blaylock said:


> No one cares.


Actually many do care.   You don't speak for everyone.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Yup it looks like this is it. Our paedo enabling Queen is on he way out and will be replaced by her corrupt son. He accepts payments in cash wrapped up in carrier bags,
Even republicans are putting on a sad face for fear of the backlash.
And i dont get it.
She has lived a life of luxury whilst ignoring the suffering of the people. She hasnt lifted a finger to alleviate any of this.
The tories murdered thousands of old people during covid and there were no state funerals for them.
Time to end this worn out relic and install a republic based on meritocracy
.








						Queen under medical supervision as doctors are concerned for her health
					

The Royal Family have cancelled their engagements and travelled quickly to Balmoral, where the Queen "remains comfortable" after her doctors said they were concerned for her health.




					news.sky.com


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

King Chuck


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yup it looks like this is it. Our paedo enabling Queen is on he way out and will be replaced by her corrupt son. He accepts payments in cash wrapped up in carrier bags,
> Even republicans are putting on a sad face for fear of the backlash.
> And i dont get it.
> She has lived a life of luxury whilst ignoring the suffering of the people. She hasnt lifted a finger to alleviate any of this.
> The torries murdered thousands of old people during covid and there were nostate funerals for them.
> Time to end this worn out relic and install a republic based on meritocracy
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen under medical supervision as doctors are concerned for her health
> 
> 
> The Royal Family have cancelled their engagements and travelled quickly to Balmoral, where the Queen "remains comfortable" after her doctors said they were concerned for her health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com


But......but they were following the science...ummmm......ummmmmm


----------



## Papageorgio

The Brits are stupid as is the OP for allowing such nonsense. I keep getting told by Brits how the monarchy is such a farce and the Brits shouldn‘t support them but they still do, even when most say they shouldn’t. Laughable!


----------



## okfine

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yup it looks like this is it. Our paedo enabling Queen is on he way out and will be replaced by her corrupt son. He accepts payments in cash wrapped up in carrier bags,
> Even republicans are putting on a sad face for fear of the backlash.
> And i dont get it.
> She has lived a life of luxury whilst ignoring the suffering of the people. She hasnt lifted a finger to alleviate any of this.
> The torries murdered thousands of old people during covid and there were nostate funerals for them.
> Time to end this worn out relic and install a republic based on meritocracy
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen under medical supervision as doctors are concerned for her health
> 
> 
> The Royal Family have cancelled their engagements and travelled quickly to Balmoral, where the Queen "remains comfortable" after her doctors said they were concerned for her health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com


Isn't she going to give her billions to charity?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

okfine said:


> Isn't she going to give her billions to charity?


Most local councils are opening up community centres to creats "warm banks". Poor people will go there in the winter if they cant afford to heat their homes.
Its difficult to feel sorry for a woman who drives around in a gold carriage whilst her contemporaries starve.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Papageorgio said:


> The Brits are stupid as is the OP for allowing such nonsense. I keep getting told by Brits how the monarchy is such a farce and the Brits shouldn‘t support them but they still do, even when most say they shouldn’t. Laughable!


The sad fact ix that they are popular. They enjoy the fruits of patronage. It is reducing though. I dont think that they have long to go.


----------



## okfine

Tommy Tainant said:


> Most local councils are opening up community centres to creats "warm banks". Poor people will go there in the winter if they cant afford to heat their homes.
> Its difficult to feel sorry for a woman who drives around in a gold carriage whilst her contemporaries starve.


You'll be stuck looking and listening at Charles and Camilla more often. Maybe they will shower all with 10p coins. So sorry.


----------



## marvin martian

Tommy Tainant said:


> Most local councils are opening up community centres to creats "warm banks". Poor people will go there in the winter if they cant afford to heat their homes.
> Its difficult to feel sorry for a woman who drives around in a gold carriage whilst her contemporaries starve.



They can't afford to heat their homes because of people like you.


----------



## Failzero

She was driving herself to Church just two years ago in the small Jaguar ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The Queen might be the monarch but the rule is by the idiot left.  The people in the US won't be able to heat their homes either for the same reasons.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bodecea said:


> Actually many do care.   You don't speak for everyone.



  Those who care about Eurotrash royalty are nobody.  I stand by my original statement.


----------



## ABikerSailor

ZZ PUPPS said:


> King Chuck



Up with Chuck!  (Maybe shorten it to just Up Chuck?)


----------



## ABikerSailor

Did you know that Princess Di and Prince Charles considered originally naming William, Up?

That way they could have signed their Christmas cards "Sincerely, Up, Chuck, and Di".


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Failzero said:


> She was driving herself to Church just two years ago in the small Jaguar ?


Dont we all ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

EvilCat Breath said:


> The Queen might be the monarch but the rule is by the idiot left.  The people in the US won't be able to heat their homes either for the same reasons.


12 years of conservatism has reduced us all to  poverty. You are fucking ignorant.


----------



## bravoactual

Care4all said:


> She's passing onward, family all on way to the Scottish palace where she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Queen Elizabeth II under medical supervision at Scotland residence as doctors "concerned" over her health
> 
> 
> "The Queen's doctors are concerned for Her Majesty's health and have recommended she remain under medical supervision," Buckingham Palace said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com



Her passing will be the end of an Era.  I do not see the British Monarchy lasting much longer after that womanizer Charles ascends to the throne. 
I never really understood the Royal Family, way to much inbreeding.  I'm reading fictional account of Margaret Plantagenet, one of last of the Plantagenet Family to have influence over Henry VIII (house of Tudor).  Palace intrigue and all that.  The shear amount of crap Royals committ is ridiculous.

That said, I hope that Elizabeth has a quiet passing.  I think she understood being Queen meant serving the people and not herself...something that Charles fails to grasp.


----------



## marvin martian

bravoactual said:


> Her passing will be the end of an Era.  I do not see the British Monarchy lasting much longer after that womanizer Charles ascends to the throne.
> I never really understood the Royal Family, way to much inbreeding.  I'm reading fictional account of Margaret Plantagenet, one of last of the Plantagenet Family to have influence over Henry VIII (house of Tudor).  Palace intrigue and all that.  The shear amount of crap Royals committ is ridiculous.
> 
> That said, I hope that Elizabeth has a quiet passing.  I think she understood being Queen meant serving the people and not herself...something that Charles fails to grasp.



With all his wacko, ignorant left-wing "global warming" bullshit and fascist medical tyranny, he's going to try to turn England into Canada as fast as possible.


----------



## MarathonMike

Tommy Tainant said:


> Most local councils are opening up community centres to creats "warm banks". Poor people will go there in the winter if they cant afford to heat their homes.
> Its difficult to feel sorry for a woman who drives around in a gold carriage whilst her contemporaries starve.


She didn't set up the retarded British Monarchy, did she? Why bash her? She's just the figurehead for the whole British Royalty Clown Show.


----------



## Rambunctious

Our media is hooked on British royalty... that should show us all that women and sissy boys are running our news houses....


----------



## Mac-7

JGalt said:


> LOL at Brits and their antiquated feudal system.


The Queen is an elegant lady and is not to be laughed at


----------



## Fang

Bob Blaylock said:


> No one cares.



I care. I love tradition even if it's an antiquated system. The Queen lived through and met 13 out of 14 presidents and many PMs including Churchhill. She's lead an amazing life.


----------



## Indeependent

Who inherits the trillions?


----------



## bravoactual

marvin martian said:


> With all his wacko, ignorant left-wing "global warming" bullshit and fascist medical tyranny, he's going to try to turn England into Canada as fast as possible.



I was refering to his treatment of his late wife dofus.


----------



## pknopp

bravoactual said:


> I was refering to his treatment of his late wife dofus.



 At least he didn't have her head chopped off.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tommy Tainant said:


> 12 years of conservatism has reduced us all to  poverty. You are fucking ignorant.


You have the evil soul of a democrat.


----------



## Indeependent

bravoactual said:


> I was refering to his treatment of his late wife dofus.


Strange name…Dofus.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

MarathonMike said:


> She didn't set up the retarded British Monarchy, did she? Why bash her? She's just the figurehead for the whole British Royalty Clown Show.


Mate its like North Korea. The BBC have cleared the schedules and are showing pix of Liz being queeny.
The bastards even cancelled "Bargain Hunt".
Its unbearable.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> 12 years of conservatism has reduced us all to  poverty. You are fucking ignorant.




The conservatives have really been impotent in the UK- the nation is still burdened by a risky socialized medicine scheme as well as homo marriage and other crazy liberal shit.


----------



## Pete7469

*I have no animosity towards her, nor any allegiance. Her son Chuck is a total piece of shit though. Anyway, I hope the best for her and that she recovers at least long enough to make it past 100. I'd like to make it to be 100 at least, especially as I approach 50. If I get to live to 80 I'll want to make it to160.

So just for shits and giggles and because I have limey DNA;

God Save The Queen.

.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mate its like North Korea. The BBC have cleared the schedules and are showing pix of Liz being queeny.
> The bastards even cancelled "Bargain Hunt".
> Its unbearable.



Yanno, that's something that pisses me off as well.  When the broadcast stations decide that something is "newsworthy" even though most people don't, and then they cancel all the good shows that I like to watch, just so they can have various "experts" and talking heads, or show clips from past events as "coverage" of an "important event".  

Sorry, but I'd rather have my television shows, they seem to be more informative and are vastly more entertaining.   If it's really important, give 5 min quick updates every half hour or so, and let the rest of us get on with our lives.  If it becomes something that is changing minute to minute (and is still something important), THEN go ahead and pre-empt the regularly scheduled programming.  

Example:  Coverage of the events that unfolded on 9/11 as they happened warranted pre-empting everything, as it was something important and we all needed to know.  Coverage of the riots in the cities, or the ones that happened in the Capitol could have been of the 5 min every half hour variety, as events didn't change that quickly.  Coverage of the Mar a Lago raid could have been a major portion of the nightly news, but not more than that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Fang said:


> I care. I love tradition even if it's an antiquated system. The Queen lived through and met 13 out of 14 presidents and many PMs including Churchhill. She's lead an amazing life.



  What has she actually accomplished in life, other than to passively occupy a meaningless sinecure?

  What has she done for the benefit of her country and her subjects?


----------



## Yarddog

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yup it looks like this is it. Our paedo enabling Queen is on he way out and will be replaced by her corrupt son. He accepts payments in cash wrapped up in carrier bags,
> Even republicans are putting on a sad face for fear of the backlash.
> And i dont get it.
> She has lived a life of luxury whilst ignoring the suffering of the people. She hasnt lifted a finger to alleviate any of this.
> The tories murdered thousands of old people during covid and there were no state funerals for them.
> Time to end this worn out relic and install a republic based on meritocracy
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen under medical supervision as doctors are concerned for her health
> 
> 
> The Royal Family have cancelled their engagements and travelled quickly to Balmoral, where the Queen "remains comfortable" after her doctors said they were concerned for her health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com




Hog wash. Do you know how many BILLIONS of dollars annually the whole "Royal" thing brings to your country in tourist dollars? It brings that money to all parts of your society. So people in England have been suffering for the Queens entire life huh? Sounds like you only choose to look at one side of the coin.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Yarddog said:


> Hog wash. Do you know how many BILLIONS of dollars annually the whole "Royal" thing brings to your country in tourist dollars? It brings that money to all parts of your society. So people in England have been suffering for the Queens entire life huh? Sounds like you only choose to look at one side of the coin.


Royalist nonsense. Paris is the world tourism capital centuries after they got rid of their leeches.


----------



## marvin martian

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mate its like North Korea. The BBC have cleared the schedules and are showing pix of Liz being queeny.
> The bastards even cancelled "Bargain Hunt".
> Its unbearable.



Your country is a shithole. The trailer park of Europe.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

frigidweirdo said:


> But at the end of the day, both have a head of state, both have a rubbish electoral system. Doesn't change much, other than the UK has more political parties than the US and a more stable head of state....



I don't know that I would call their head of state stable.  They seem to change prime ministers like underwear.  Plus, it seems like they can pretty much call an election whenever they want, can't they?


----------



## bodecea

Bob Blaylock said:


> Those who care about Eurotrash royalty are nobody.  I stand by my original statement.


You can stand almost alone then.   How salty of you.


----------



## marvin martian

bodecea said:


> You can stand almost alone then.   How salty of you.



It's no surprise that you fascists love the idea of a monarchy.


----------



## bodecea

marvin martian said:


> With all his wacko, ignorant left-wing "global warming" bullshit and fascist medical tyranny, he's going to try to turn England into Canada as fast as possible.


You make that sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno, that's something that pisses me off as well.  When the broadcast stations decide that something is "newsworthy" even though most people don't, and then they cancel all the good shows that I like to watch, just so they can have various "experts" and talking heads, or show clips from past events as "coverage" of an "important event".
> 
> Sorry, but I'd rather have my television shows, they seem to be more informative and are vastly more entertaining.   If it's really important, give 5 min quick updates every half hour or so, and let the rest of us get on with our lives.  If it becomes something that is changing minute to minute (and is still something important), THEN go ahead and pre-empt the regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> Example:  Coverage of the events that unfolded on 9/11 as they happened warranted pre-empting everything, as it was something important and we all needed to know.  Coverage of the riots in the cities, or the ones that happened in the Capitol could have been of the 5 min every half hour variety, as events didn't change that quickly.  Coverage of the Mar a Lago raid could have been a major portion of the nightly news, but not more than that.


Its worse than that. The BBC has a 24  hour news channel to show all of this shit. Yet they still disruot BBC1. Its the dying act of a corrupt hierarchy

Of course no other news is being covered on the day that the govt puts everyone in debt by subsidising the oil companies.


----------



## bodecea

marvin martian said:


> It's no surprise that you fascists love the idea of a monarchy.


I see you are simply not a very bright person.....unable to go past binary thinking.   And your "fascists love monarchy" comment is quite laughable.     Just keep waving that low IQ.


----------



## Yarddog

Tommy Tainant said:


> Royalist nonsense. Paris is the world tourism capital centuries after they got rid of their leeches.




I think you would miss having them around to bitch about honestly... dont give up the Leech you know for the Leech you havnt met yet. It could be worse.


----------



## whitehall

Can you really refer to the Queen as a monarch? The royal family is an anachronism and a drag on the British economy. My guess is that King Chuck will be the last of them.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its worse than that. The BBC has a 24  hour news channel to show all of this shit. Yet they still disruot BBC1. Its the dying act of a corrupt hierarchy
> 
> Of course no other news is being covered on the day that the govt puts everyone in debt by subsidising the oil companies.


That's what you get when the government owns the media.  But then as a subject you are more accepting of government overreach and interference than Americans are.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Yarddog said:


> I think you would miss having them around to bitch about honestly... dont give up the Leech you know for the Leech you havnt met yet. It could be worse.


Its an argument that was made often during the trump presidency Be wary is the lesson we took from that.


----------



## BackAgain

She’s 96 and her likely imminent demise is nevertheless used by a scumbag such as taint for shallow partisan political verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

AZrailwhale said:


> That's what you get when the government owns the media.  But then as a subject you are more accepting of government overreach and interference than Americans are.


Theindependence of the BBC is under threat under this right wing govt. They would banish all opposition if they could.
Thats conservatism for you.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*The only TRUE Royal that ever was..........*





And we all saw what she got for disobeying the cult.


----------



## marvin martian

bodecea said:


> You make that sound like a bad thing.



That's exactly what a fascist would say.


----------



## toobfreak

ZZ PUPPS said:


> King Chuck



King chuck is up around $12.99/pound now!


----------



## toobfreak

Tommy Tainant said:


> They would banish all opposition if they could.  Thats conservatism for you.



Sounds a lot more like our far left democrat party.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Tommy Tainant said:


> 12 years of conservatism has reduced us all to  poverty. You are fucking ignorant.


Conservatism does the same thing in the US.


----------



## whitehall

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> *The only TRUE Royal that ever was..........*
> 
> View attachment 693494
> 
> And we all saw what she got for disobeying the cult.


"Princess Di" was a phony who ran off to Europe and left her kids for a swinging lifestyle. The pop-media loved her but she was an empty suit. It's interesting that here in the Colonies they are tearing down statues and throwing away tradition while a pop-culture cult still thinks the the parasitic Royals are relevant.


----------



## toobfreak

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatism does the same thing in the US.



Extra amazing considering democrats are running everything.


----------



## Failzero

It’s really been 12 years since you folks surrendered your Firearms ???


----------



## JWBooth

Elizabeth II has reigned over the total collapse and disappearance of one of the largest empires in history.
Biggest monarchic failure since Edward the Confessor.


----------



## braalian

The fact that the entire family is going to Scotland indicates the end could be near.


https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62834633


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Yeah, they wanna be sure and start kissing Charles' ass as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## flan327

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Yeah, they wanna be sure and start kissing Charles' ass as soon as possible!!!!


No 
That’s your motus operandi


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

flan327 said:


> No
> That’s your motus operandi


*Motus* operandi?


----------



## strollingbones

in a latest photo her hand was bluish....it will be a sad day


----------



## flan327

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> *Motus* operandi?


Are you drunk?


----------



## Donald H

Why is there more attachment to Britain's queen in America than in the British Commonwealth.

Then Americans talk of 'the queen', there's no need to wonder 'which' queen they're referring to.

What is America's big attachment to royalty?


----------



## flan327

Donald H said:


> Why is there more attachment to Britain's queen in America than in the British Commonwealth.
> 
> Then Americans talk of 'the queen', there's no need to wonder 'which' queen they're referring to.
> 
> What is America's big attachment to royalty?


Why do you care?


----------



## rightwinger

braalian said:


> The fact that the entire family is going to Scotland indicates the end could be near.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62834633



Doesn‘t look good

She had an historic realm


----------



## The Duke

She was a good queen.






She was there for WW2. I just thought about this yesterday, but everybody I knew that lived through The Great Depression is now dead. Before they died, they told me a lot about it, though.


----------



## The Duke

flan327 said:


> Are you drunk?


Have you ever taken a Latin or Law class?


----------



## surada

Donald H said:


> Why is there more attachment to Britain's queen in America than in the British Commonwealth.
> 
> Then Americans talk of 'the queen', there's no need to wonder 'which' queen they're referring to.
> 
> What is America's big attachment to royalty?



Maybe respect. Elizabeth has been an amazing queen. I saw her from atop my dad's shoulders in 1952.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

As queen, she watched a Terps football game here at Byrd Stadium and visited my local supermarket in Chillum, MD. Before I lived here and before I was born.


----------



## bodecea

Sad....she's been queen my entire life.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I remember when she was coronated.

Elizabeth and Phillip, together again.


----------



## bravoactual

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't know that I would call their head of state stable.  They seem to change prime ministers like underwear.  Plus, it seems like they can pretty much call an election whenever they want, can't they?



The Queen is the Head of State, the Prime Minister is the Head of The Government.  By British Law, the Royal Family cannot vote in their elections. Nor are they suppose to engage in political campaigns, though the Late Lord Mountabatten believed the occupation of Northern Ireland to be wrong.   Ironically, it was the I.R.A. that placed a bomb aboard a fishing  that Lord Mountbatten was using.  The resulting explosion killed him.


----------



## rightwinger

She had a helluva ride


----------



## boedicca

RIP Lilibet


----------



## boedicca

EvilCat Breath said:


> I remember when she was coronated.
> 
> Elizabeth and Phillip, together again.




I was thinking that she was ready to go after Phillip passed.


----------



## Hugo Furst

bodecea said:


> Sad....she's been queen my entire life.











						Queen Elizabeth II dies at 96, Buckingham Palace announces
					

Queen Elizabeth II, the monarch of the United Kingdom and head of the Commonwealth, has died at age 96, Buckingham Palace announced. The queen died on Thursday as members of her immediate family rushed to be by her side, including her son and heir, Prince Charles.




					www.yahoo.com
				




"Like Queen Elizabeth II ascended the throne in 1952 when she was just 25 years old. Hers is the longest reign of any monarch in British history. In 2015, she surpassed the record held by her great-great-grandmother Queen Victoria, who spent 62 years on the throne."


----------



## BlindBoo

RIP


----------



## M14 Shooter

QE2 has passed.
Long live the King.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Queen dies aged 96 after 70 years of service leaving the UK in mourning
					

THE Queen has died peacefully aged 96 – marking an end to her historic reign and sparking an outpouring of grief around the world. In a sombre statement, Buckingham Palace today confirmed Her…




					www.the-sun.com
				




Long live the King.


----------



## BackAgain

Per Fox News, she just died.


----------



## Mindful

bravoactual said:


> The Queen is the Head of State, the Prime Minister is the Head of The Government.  By British Law, the Royal Family cannot vote in their elections. Nor are they suppose to engage in political campaigns, though the Late Lord Mountabatten believed the occupation of Northern Ireland to be wrong.   Ironically, it the I.R.A. that killed him.



Not any more.


----------



## The Duke

surada said:


> You know Trump will try. He will go nuts if Elizabeth is on the front page for 48 hours.  She was repulsed by Trump.









What kinda shitbag takes an opportunity to bash Trump in a thread about Queen Elizabeth dying? A serious shitbag type, that's who.


----------



## surada

BackAgain said:


> Per Fox News, she just died.



Ohhh. One of the greats.


----------



## Woodznutz

Tommy Tainant said:


> Most local councils are opening up community centres to creats "warm banks". Poor people will go there in the winter if they cant afford to heat their homes.
> Its difficult to feel sorry for a woman who drives around in a gold carriage whilst her contemporaries starve.


Her "contemporaries"?


----------



## flan327

The Duke said:


> Have you ever taken a Latin or Law class?


Yes

Are you drunk?!!


----------



## surada

The Duke said:


>



Watch what happens.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

flan327 said:


> Yes
> 
> Are you drunk?!!


It's got this delusion going today that *EVERYBODY* that disagrees with it is drunk.


----------



## The Duke

God rest her soul.


----------



## Doc7505

braalian said:


> The fact that the entire family is going to Scotland indicates the end could be near.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62834633




~~~~~~
The Queen is dead. Long live the King.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Duke said:


> What kinda shitbag takes an opportunity to bash Trump in a thread about Queen Elizabeth dying? A serious shitbag type, that's who.


Bottom-of-the-fucking-barrel-stupid shitbag.

But we've long known this particular shitbag in question.


----------



## BackAgain

Queen Elizabeth II Dies at 96 — The Wall Street Journal
					

Britain’s longest-serving monarch became symbol of stability in fast-changing world




					apple.news
				




My mistake. It wasn’t Fox News. It was the Journal.


----------



## Billo_Really

What a fucking bitch that Queen is!  She would only visit the US during Republican Presidencies!


----------



## Wballz49

The Grooming of The Stool has commenced.  Cocks must be circumcised without haste.


----------



## BackAgain

Queen Elizabeth II Dies at 96 — The Wall Street Journal
					

Britain’s longest-serving monarch became symbol of stability in fast-changing world




					apple.news
				




She’s gone.  RIP.


----------



## iceberg

Donald H said:


> Mainly, I'm curious on how Trump can capitalize on her death?
> 
> Will Biden and Trump compete on the opportunity?


Why must you always use every single event to attack? 

That's on you.


----------



## iceberg

Queen Elizabeth II has died aged 96, Buckingham Palace announces
					

The Queen has died aged 96, Buckingham Palace has announced. The Queen's death ends the longest reign in British history. She was also the world's oldest head of state.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Woodznutz

Inevitable but still sad.


----------



## Fang

RIP

Yes very sad. She led a great life.


----------



## Mac1958

bodecea said:


> Sad....she's been queen my entire life.


I don't know much about that whole Royal thing, but I do understand that she had a wicked sense of humor and loved pranks.

Definitely two good qualities.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, I guess we know what the major news story is gonna be for the next few days or so.


----------



## surada

iceberg said:


> Why must you always use every single event to attack?
> 
> That's on you.



Iceberg, you know he will. Trump has done so for forty years and it's worse in his old age.


----------



## Golfing Gator

She lived a good, long life.

RIP to the Queen.


----------



## bravoactual

The British Broadcasting Corporation Reports That Queen Elizabeth II Has Died.









						Queen Elizabeth II has died
					

Her son King Charles III pays tribute to his "beloved mother" who has died peacefully at Balmoral.



					www.bbc.com
				




Elizabeth was the second longest serving Monarch of Great Britain.

King Charles and Camilla the Queen Consort are expected to return to London tomorrow.


----------



## iceberg

surada said:


> Iceberg, you know he will. Trump has done so for forty years and it's worse in his old age.


You too. This isn't about Trump. 

Cut it out.


----------



## surada

Remember how Trump tried to muscle in his celebrity after the tragic death of princess Diana?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Duke said:


> Have you ever taken a Latin or Law class?


Now, that's not a fair question in these days of instant cyber-answers.  Anybody can claim anything!  Takes five seconds to be an expert.


----------



## flan327

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It's got this delusion going today that *EVERYBODY* that disagrees with it is drunk.


Breathalyzer test


----------



## flan327

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Now, that's not a fair question in these days of instant cyber-answers.  Anybody can claim anything!  Takes five seconds to be an expert.


Just like YOU


----------



## Wballz49

Jimmy Saville must be exhumed to receive the Royal sphincter.


----------



## Flash

SassyIrishLass said:


> WTF does Trump have to do with this?
> 
> Good grief
> 
> Must work Trump into every thread!!!!!


it is because of the mental illness we all know as Trump Derangement Syndrome.  A very serious and debilitating mental illness.


----------



## bravoactual

Mindful said:


> Not any more.



Makes no sense.  The I.R.A. exploded a bomb that killed Mountbatten, who had served as the last Viseroy of India.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Flash said:


> it is because of the mental illness we all know as Trump Derangement Syndrome.  A very serious and debilitating mental illness.



It's past ridiculous and ruining this forum


----------



## Lakhota

*THE QUEEN IS DEAD*

Queen Elizabeth II, World's Second-Longest Reigning Monarch, Dies At 96
After assuming the throne at the age of 25, Elizabeth reigned for an astonishing 70 years.​
She had a long, extraordinary life and reign.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## bodecea

marvin martian said:


> That's exactly what a fascist would say.


You seem to know quite a bit about what a fascist would say.   You wear it well.


----------



## bravoactual

Mindful said:


> Not any more.



King Charles will become Head of State.


----------



## flan327

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> _Thinking_ is an overstatement.


Let Her Majesty REST IN PEACE


----------



## Lakhota

Prince Charles Becomes King Following Queen Elizabeth’s Death​


----------



## Muhammed

Good riddance.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693514
> 
> THE QUEEN IS DEAD


WOW!  She met every President except one since Truman.  Who was the President she didn't meet?


----------



## bravoactual

bodecea said:


> You seem to know quite a bit about what a fascist would say.   You wear it well.



Fascists seek each other out.  Of course they do not see themselves as Fascist, their the real patriots.  The rest of us are enemies.  I carry that title with pride.


----------



## flan327

Muhammed said:


> Good riddance.


Post reported


----------



## rightwinger

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know much about that whole Royal thing, but I do understand that she had a wicked sense of humor and loved pranks.
> 
> Definitely two good qualities.



She loved her dogs, horseback riding and hunting


----------



## LordBrownTrout

lbj.


----------



## flan327

rightwinger said:


> She loved her dogs, horseback riding and hunting


Corgis


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

flan327 said:


> I will report you all day long


Posts 6, 8, 20, 37, 38, 46, 48, et cetera, et cetera.

(Since we know you speak Latin)


----------



## Fang

Bob Blaylock said:


> What has she actually accomplished in life, other than to passively occupy a meaningless sinecure?
> 
> What has she done for the benefit of her country and her subjects?


I can't help you there. Either you're aware of history or you're not.


----------



## Flash

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's past ridiculous and ruining this forum


I normally just put a sicko TDS afflicted asshole on ignore.


----------



## flan327

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Posts 6, 8, 20, 37, 38, 46, 48, et cetera, et cetera.
> 
> (Since we know you speak Latin)


💩


----------



## Wballz49

Prince Andrew has ordered all cocks half meat.  Jimmy Saville is on his way over from Maggido.  All hail Queen


----------



## 22lcidw

The attention they receive proves that they are part of globalism. Royalty and financiers and bankers, tech giants and industrialists own the world.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Can't say she didn't have a good run. I don't think  there's ever been a King or Queen who's say on the throne longer.

RIP


----------



## The Duke

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Now, that's not a fair question in these days of instant cyber-answers.  Anybody can claim anything!  Takes five seconds to be an expert.


"Motus Operandi" Does not lend to the notion of that one being an expert.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Duke said:


> "Motus Operandi" Does not give off the idea of being an expert.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey, she lasted on this planet a lot longer than the average human.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Fang said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has she actually accomplished in life, other than to passively occupy a meaningless sinecure?
> 
> What has she done for the benefit of her country and her subjects?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help you there. Either you're aware of history or you're not.
Click to expand...


  In other words, not a damn thing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Billo_Really said:


> WOW!  She met every President except one since Truman.  Who was the President she didn't meet?


Who?  Biden?

Says more about her than anything.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Queen is Dead.  Long Live the Hats.


----------



## Wballz49

What shall the peasants and serfs do? Is Prince Andrew allowed to chaperone the Proms again.  Will Jimmy Saville be exhumed and be given Lord of Mentoring title. What of Vivian Cunningham?


----------



## Billo_Really

Muhammed said:


> Good riddance.


Oh, shut up!


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Who?  Biden?
> 
> Says more about her than anything.


It wasn't Biden.


----------



## toobfreak

Can't say I'm all choked up, but she had a very good life.


----------



## JustAGuy1

flan327 said:


> Post reported



LOL, idiot.


----------



## Flash

Donald H said:


> Why is there more attachment to Britain's queen in America than in the British Commonwealth.
> 
> Then Americans talk of 'the queen', there's no need to wonder 'which' queen they're referring to.
> 
> What is America's big attachment to royalty?


I reported your sorry shit to the mods.  First time I have ever used the report function on this forum.  Grow up asshole!


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> Prince Charles Becomes King Following Queen Elizabeth’s Death​


I hear his first decree was trannies can't serve in the military.  Then no hunting in Sherwood Forest.


----------



## Wballz49

May cocks unite for the queen.  Andrew and Saville can now continue their MK Ultra schemes


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> WOW!  She met every President except one since Truman.  Who was the President she didn't meet?


Trump?


----------



## BlindBoo

Wballz49 said:


> What shall the peasants and serfs do? Is Prince Andrew allowed to chaperone the Proms again.  Will Jimmy Saville be exhumed and be given Lord of Mentoring title. What of Vivian Cunningham?



Drink warm beer or ale?


----------



## Polishprince

Liz was good friends with the Trumpster, if you'll remember his visit to the UK.

Tremendous ruler without a doubt.


----------



## sealybobo

Canon Shooter said:


> Can't say she didn't have a good run. I don't think  there's ever been a King or Queen who's say on the throne longer.
> 
> RIP


Heavy is the head that wears the crown.


----------



## The Duke

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Bottom-of-the-fucking-barrel-stupid shitbag.
> 
> But we've long known this particular shitbag in question.


I haven't, but I'm learning.


----------



## BackAgain

Billo_Really said:


> What a fucking bitch that Queen is!  She would only visit the US during Republican Presidencies!


Good taste!


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Trump?


Nope. It was LBJ.


----------



## Billo_Really

BackAgain said:


> Good taste!


I wonder if she swallows?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

boedicca said:


> I was thinking that she was ready to go after Phillip passed.


She loved him since she was 13 years old.  She no doubt missed him terribly.


----------



## BackAgain

flan327 said:


> I will report you all day long


Oh Nozies!!


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Liz was good friends with the Trumpster, if you'll remember his visit to the UK.
> 
> Tremendous ruler without a doubt.


Not good friends with the fat former slob.   He was very disrespectful to her too.


----------



## Polishprince

Trump had a tremendous time with the Queen when he visited the chick in 2019.



			https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/politics/queen-elizabeth-ii-donald-trump-fun


----------



## marvin martian

bodecea said:


> Sad....she's been queen my entire life.



You and about 6 billion other people. So special...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

BackAgain said:


> Oh Nozies!!


My knees is trembling!


----------



## The Duke

Billo_Really said:


> I wonder if she swallows?


I bet you do. (swallow, that is)

Queen Elizabeth had more balls than you, bitchboy.

Nicer breastuses, too.

That was a fine woman.


----------



## BackAgain

Billo_Really said:


> I wonder if she swallows?


Wrong tense. 

And not especially funny.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Not good friends with the fat former slob.   He was very disrespectful to her too.



Actually, they got along tremendously well, Liz didn't have so much fun in 25 years when the Trumpster visited.


----------



## Billo_Really

BackAgain said:


> Wrong tense.
> 
> And not especially funny.


I'm sure Charles does.


----------



## bodecea

Donald H said:


> Mainly, I'm curious on how Trump can capitalize on her death?
> 
> Will Biden and Trump compete on the opportunity?


trump was very rude to her.   I know King Charles can't stand the fat former slob.


----------



## struth

It’s sad she had to die in a time where the UK had to hold a US President in contempt of the UK.

Likely broke her heart, and how she died


----------



## bodecea

struth said:


> It’s sad she had to die in a time where the UK had to hold a US President in contempt of the UK.
> 
> Likely broke her heart, and how she died


Wait...she didn't die in 2000.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The suffering of the British people had begun.  Charles is a believer in the global warming hoax.


----------



## struth

bodecea said:


> Wait...she didn't die in 2000.


Xiden was held in contempt in 2021…


----------



## Wballz49

Illuminati meeting tonight at Rothschilds crib.  All Ilk must attend.  Elon Musk will Zoom in from Jupiter he’s on detail.


----------



## boedicca

marvin martian said:


> You and about 6 billion other people. So special...




Begone hater.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> Trump had a tremendous time with the Queen when he visited the chick in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/politics/queen-elizabeth-ii-donald-trump-fun


Yea Trump shits on a gold toilet.  I'm sure he broke all the rules too 

Men give a short bow from the neck and women curtsy.


----------



## marvin martian

JWBooth said:


> Elizabeth II has reigned over the total collapse and disappearance of one of the largest empires in history.
> Biggest monarchic failure since Edward the Confessor.



It wasn't all her fault. As soon as leftism got a foothold in the UK, the empire was doomed and their slide into third world shithole status began.


----------



## The Duke

bodecea said:


> trump was very rude to her.   I know King Charles can't stand the fat former slob.


Go get your link, and I already got mine:









						Biden accused of violating royal protocol during visit with the Queen
					

President Biden is being slammed for violating royal protocol in his meeting with the Queen, after he couldn’t be bothered to take off his sunglasses when he greeted the monarch.




					nypost.com


----------



## iceberg

It's amazing to me how many lack simple respect in life.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Meagan Markle otherwise known as Meagain Mackerel has been heard screaming "am I queen yet?  Harry, make it so.  Under the universal laws of diversity, I'm supposed to be queen.


----------



## Borillar

Hellokitty said:


> Where's Hillary?


Hillary? Shit, I’m waiting for Trump to come out and claim that the Royal succession is rigged and he should rightfully be the new King.


----------



## boedicca

I hope the new PM gets rid of the rest of the Covidian Cult nonsense so that her funeral is huge and spectacular.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yup it looks like this is it. Our paedo enabling Queen is on he way out and will be replaced by her corrupt son. He accepts payments in cash wrapped up in carrier bags,
> Even republicans are putting on a sad face for fear of the backlash.
> And i dont get it.
> She has lived a life of luxury whilst ignoring the suffering of the people. She hasnt lifted a finger to alleviate any of this.
> The tories murdered thousands of old people during covid and there were no state funerals for them.
> Time to end this worn out relic and install a republic based on meritocracy
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen under medical supervision as doctors are concerned for her health
> 
> 
> The Royal Family have cancelled their engagements and travelled quickly to Balmoral, where the Queen "remains comfortable" after her doctors said they were concerned for her health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com


She was a queen, but not in the sense you are so I get your estrangement.


----------



## marvin martian

Billo_Really said:


> I think I'll go with the showers.



Of course you would.


----------



## TemplarKormac

God save the Queen

Long live the King.


----------



## 22lcidw

sealybobo said:


> Yea Trump shits on a gold toilet.  I'm sure he broke all the rules too
> 
> Men give a short bow from the neck and women curtsy.


Exterminations start so easily as the blame increases. Human history has proven that.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skews13

It is. By my watch 1300 EDT


braalian said:


> The fact that the entire family is going to Scotland indicates the end could be near.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62834633


----------



## The Original Tree

Billo_Really said:


> At least her dad didn't want to fuck her like Ivanka!


*You are missing the point.  Ashley said Daddy fucked her all the time in the shower and that is why she became a whore, a drug addicted orgy addicted cum dumpster with daddy issues (the best type) because Daddy cut her off from his special sauces after she quit looking like a teenage girl, and started looking like a woman.  Then she was sucking every cock on the block trying to get back to that special feeling Daddy's jizz gave her.  She's had more cock up her ass than Stormy Daniels and you combined.*


----------



## Papageorgio

Sad event when anyone dies, Britain loves their monarchs, RIP Queen Elizabeth, long live the King.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> She lived a good, long life.
> 
> RIP to the Queen.


Amazing lady


----------



## flan327

Wballz49 said:


> May cocks unite for the queen.  Andrew and Saville can now continue their MK Ultra schemes


The DISRESPECT is DISGUSTING


----------



## JWBooth

Queen Elizabeth II, the late monarch of subjected commonwealth peasants around the globe, will fondly be remembered as the world's most stylish welfare recipient, mother to multiple pedophiles, and loving cousin of her husband. Not only was she married to her third cousin, as they shared great great grandparents.... those grandparents were cousins too.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

flan327 said:


> The DISRESPECT is DISGUSTING



You mean like....
One tiny group of people living luxurious uppity privileged gubbment funded  lives as 'Royalty" while others suffer ?
Like "You're not invited because you weren't born into my high and mighty class" ?
Like...."Classism" ???  Like..."I'm better than YOU!"  ism ?
Yep..disgusting!


----------



## struth

Billo_Really said:


> At least her dad didn't want to fuck her like Ivanka!


You got Trump confused with Xiden....he actually did sexually assault his daughter...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQbVe0DesGY


----------



## struth

sealybobo said:


> Yea Trump shits on a gold toilet.  I'm sure he broke all the rules too
> 
> Men give a short bow from the neck and women curtsy.


at least she was willing to live though his admin, and her country didn't hold him in contempt...like Xiden


----------



## Doc7505

bravoactual said:


> King Charles will become Head of State.



~~~~~~
Hahaha..... Indeed, he's chosen his namesake King Charles the III (Third). Notwithstanmding the fact that King Charles I the First was executed by beheading, or Charles II known more for his cavorting lifestyle and fueds with Parliment.
Charles III will forever be known for his adultery and divorce from Diana and marriage to Camilla his former mistress.


----------



## hjmick

JWBooth said:


> Queen Elizabeth II, the late monarch of subjected commonwealth peasants around the globe, will fondly be remembered as the world's most stylish welfare recipient, mother to multiple pedophiles, and loving cousin of her husband. Not only was she married to her third cousin, as they shared great great grandparents.... those grandparents were cousins too.




That's okay. Dr. Oz says so.


----------



## Sunni Man

I've been a big fan of Queen Elizabeth for years.
She was always so gracious and regal.   ...


----------



## shockedcanadian

She saw a great deal in her life and aged into a nice lady.  Her treatment of Princess Di and delay in honouring her even though she was no longer married to her son is the one poor showing on her part that will also never be forgotten for all the good she did.

Regardless, she was key to the monarchies positive reputation, Charles will not be nearly as revered.

RIP.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> trump was very rude to her.   I know King Charles can't stand the fat former slob.


Stop with your TDS shit.  Trump was very gracious to her.

Meanwhile we have your Potatohead that shit all over the Royal family and we had the worthless dumbass Negro visit her with his fat ass transsexual husband and that embarrassed the US.


----------



## Sunni Man

I intensely dislike that her son Charles is the new King and don't care much for his wife either.
Wish he could be bypassed and his son prince William be crowned the new King.


----------



## iceberg

Sunni Man said:


> I've been a big fan of Queen Elizabeth for years.
> She was always so gracious and regal.   ...


a true queen in every sense of the word.


----------



## Lakhota

Must-See Vintage Photos Of Queen Elizabeth II Throughout Her Life​
Great photos!


----------



## MisterBeale

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You mean like....
> One tiny group of people living luxurious uppity privileged gubbment funded  lives as 'Royalty" while others suffer ?
> Like "You're not invited because you weren't born into my high and mighty class" ?
> Like...."Classism" ???  Like..."I'm better than YOU!"  ism ?
> Yep..disgusting!


While I agree with you're sentiments, just as I would not tap dance at the news of Hitler's or Stalin's death, it is appropriate to remember, she had family too.

We are all human, and all have family.

You are going to have to face facts, most folks are brainwashed, endlessly, their whole lives, to believe, that the monarchy is a good thing.  I have no idea why our government schooling and consortium media has done this.

The fact of the matter is, the British monarchy is, and always has been, the prime mortal enemy of the American republic.  I fail to understand how the American public forgets this.

In all probability, it was not the Clinton's, but the Queen herself, that had ordered the death, and kept all global media and global law enforcement from looking too deeply into this Epstein corruption.

I mean, when this hit the tele?


Yeah, no doubt she gave the order go take out Mr. Epstein, Andy can't hold up to a deposition.




And seriously, what global government, global elite, is going to investigate or prosecute the Queen and the Monarchy?  How do you bring them to justice?

You're right, if anyone on the planet is above the law, THEY ARE THE LAW.  They always have been.

Anyone that has seriously looked into this "Great Reset," and Klaus Schwab, knows what is going on.  This climate change fraud, this exaggerated plandemic, and global bio-security state controlled (WHO pandemic treaty,) it is all a way, for the crown to control the entire planet.

We fought a revolution to get away from crown control, and by 2030, we will once again, be under their thumb, once more.  Having news of this funeral and coronation dominate our news will be a slap in our face, IMO.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You mean like....
> One tiny group of people living luxurious uppity privileged gubbment funded  lives as 'Royalty" while others suffer ?
> Like "You're not invited because you weren't born into my high and mighty class" ?
> Like...."Classism" ???  Like..."I'm better than YOU!"  ism ?
> Yep..disgusting!


So, how is society supposed to work???

Do you think you are equal to me?  I am very confident that I am better than you, and I will bet that there are a lot of other people who think they are better than you. And you probably convince yourself that you are better than us.


----------



## flan327

Care4all said:


> 96 is a ripe old age!  My dad is 90 1/2 and mom a little younger, I hope and pray they live that long!  Seems like they are going to!  But a year ago, the queen was in good health too, so it can happen, quickly, when the time has come....


COVID


----------



## flan327

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> *The "Royalty" is nothing more than caged zoo animals.  *
> *They have no power in government, they have no power in making law, they have no power in Parliment.
> 
> All they are, are just animals for people to gawk at and point at, and look thru their cages at them from the outside.*
> *Thats all they've been since they gave up power to Parliment.  Nothing more than bedazzled plastic gems on the face of Britain.  *


Disgusting troll


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## flan327

marvin martian said:


> He did, though, and it turned her into an addict. Hunter, too. That's who you voted for, an incestuous pedophile.


Post reported


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## konradv

M14 Shooter said:


> Long live the King.


Will he be Charles III or choose one of his twenty other names?


----------



## pknopp

So now what I want to know is, what is Johnny Lydon's opinion?


----------



## johngaltshrugged

I'll never understand some peoples obsession with royalty but I know millions of people will be in mourning, just like when Princess Diane died.

Personally, the whole idea of modern Lords, Ladies, Kings & Queens is a joke as I'd never pledge fealty to any person here on Earth.
Unfortunately, most sheeple on the planet feel more comfortable when someone is in charge & tells them what to do.
I guess anything is better than taking personal responsibility & making informed, rational decisions to the vast majority, particularly when it comes to the left.









						BREAKING: QUEEN ELIZABETH DEAD AT 96 - Longest Serving Monarch in British History
					

Queen Elizabeth II passed away today. She was 96. Check for updates… As people gathered at Buckingham Palace this afternoon, a beautiful rainbow appeared in the sky. https://t.co/ykxV0jGPlc pic.twitter.com/JbUSomRTqk — Grandmaj (Judy) (@grandmaj2) September 8, 2022 Skies clearing over Buckingham...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## flan327

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693557


I knew that


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

You didn't notice a thread on this already???

Oh, you have a different discussion than your title - good work!!!



johngaltshrugged said:


> Unfortunately, most sheeple on the planet feel more comfortable when someone is in charge & tells them what to do.


It's a bit more complex than that.

Have you any ideas as to how to organize society "equally," or whatever the fuck it is you have rolling around in that skull of yours???


----------



## Flash

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You mean like....
> One tiny group of people living luxurious uppity privileged gubbment funded  lives as 'Royalty" while others suffer ?
> Like "You're not invited because you weren't born into my high and mighty class" ?
> Like...."Classism" ???  Like..."I'm better than YOU!"  ism ?
> Yep..disgusting!


This would be the perfect time for the people of the UK to do away with the royal family.  By do away with I don't mean chop off heads but to simply defund them and make them move out of government buildings.  "De-King" them so to speak.

The only use the institution has is to preserve history and that don't hack it any more or justify the enormous amount of money it cost to keep them afloat.

Of course here in the US the military pledges allegiance to the Consition but over there it is to the King or Queen.  What will they do, pledge to the Magna Carta?


----------



## 1srelluc

She was also the biggest gun owner in the world.....They were all "the Queens's guns".


----------



## blackhawk

Classy woman till the end though others will follow her it is the end of an era.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

If you have watched the Netflix series "The Crown"... you will know that Charles is no Elizabeth.
Elizabeth always-always-always put duty and position over everything and anything personal.
She had a profound sense of duty and always felt that her privileged position carried with it a high sense of service to England.
Charles - yeah... no.
He is aloof, self centered and weak minded. Constantly cow towed to both his strong Mother and Father... Charles is more happy in a room by himself than doing anything duty related.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## struth

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693551


She was never more in the military then Trump was for being President...what a silly meme.


----------



## WinterBorn

My condolences to her family and to the UK.   She was a solid ally and a good lady.


----------



## The Original Tree

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693562


*That's why England bombed the shit out of Germany.....cuz neighbors.  LMAO.*


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## The Original Tree

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693565


*Should Garland raid The Queen's Panty Drawer now that she is officially out of office?*


----------



## konradv

iamwhatiseem said:


> If you have watched the Netflix series "The Crown"... you will know that Charles is no Elizabeth.
> Elizabeth always-always-always put duty and position over everything and anything personal.
> She had a profound sense of duty and always felt that her privileged position carried with it a high sense of service to England.
> Charles - yeah... no.
> He is aloof, self centered and weak minded. Constantly cow towed to both his strong Mother and Father... Charles is more happy in a room by himself than doing anything duty related.


I consider him quite banal, but his commitment to duty always seemed to be genuine.


----------



## Lastamender

Just what we need another globalist who does not know his ass from a hole in the ground. Maybe he will tap Tommy as an advisor.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Billo_Really said:


> At least her dad didn't want to fuck her like Ivanka!


Bullshit.

But then, what's new?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> *Motus* operandi?



Isn't it hysterical when Nazicrats that didn't even finish kindergarten try and act all "high and mighty"?!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Isn't it hysterical when Nazicrats that didn't even finish kindergarten try and act all "high and mighty"?!!


Yeppers!  That one's a real pip.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

konradv said:


> I consider him quite banal, but his commitment to duty always seemed to be genuine.


TBH I don't know much about him in the last 10 years or so. In The Crown they portrayed him as loathing social events, and the queen had to goad him at every event to mingle and speak up. This is exactly why he started to have issues with Diane. 
Diane was engaging with people, love to mingle and talk and he became famously jealous of her and got angry with her many times when she outshined him. Which was easy - because at social events all he wanted to do was walk in the room and find a corner and hide.


----------



## johngaltshrugged

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> You didn't notice a thread on this already???
> 
> Oh, you have a different discussion than your title - good work!!!
> 
> 
> It's a bit more complex than that.
> 
> Have you any ideas as to how to organize society "equally," or whatever the fuck it is you have rolling around in that skull of yours???
> 
> View attachment 693558


I would never attempt to "organize society equally" because that would be an exercise in futility & is not the role of the govt anyway.
The govt should be small with an extremely light touch & only as necessary.
Trying to equalize things between people with vastly different abilities will always fail in the end & I'll never have anything to do with it.
I do my part to help the less fortunate but have no right to force you to do the same.
It's called free will & I'll take more please.

BTW- whoever told you multiple punctuation marks after every sentence is funny or clever was just f*ing with you


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Duke said:


> I bet you do. (swallow, that is)
> 
> Queen Elizabeth had more balls than you, bitchboy.
> 
> Nicer breastuses, too.
> 
> That was a fine woman.


She was beautifully elegant in her younger years.





One of my favorite pictures of Her Majesty, at time stamp 2:07.


----------



## marvin martian

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693551



Why do you warmongers believe military service is a qualifier for public service? You people are like Klingons.


----------



## MisterBeale

Flash said:


> This would be the perfect time for the people of the UK to do away with the royal family.  By do away with I don't mean chop off heads but to simply defund them and make them move out of government buildings.  "De-King" them so to speak.
> 
> The only use the institution has is to preserve history and that don't hack it any more or justify the enormous amount of money it cost to keep them afloat.
> 
> Of course here in the US the military pledges allegiance to the Consition but over there it is to the King or Queen.  What will they do, pledge to the Magna Carta?


It isn't that simple.

That whole system is dependent on the monarchy.

As BasicHumanUnit pointed out, it is a system that is a class system, that is more about systemic privilege, than even ours.

Theirs is born out of the same round table group, that is responsible for creating the information cabal in our system.  

The Royal Institute of International Affairs, or Chatham House, helped the Rothschilds set up our Council on Foreign Relations.









						Chatham House - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						100 Years of Chatham House: A Century in the Service of Empire
					

The authority of the liberal international order that grew out of imperial-internationalism, and further embedded Western power in world affairs, is unravelling at home and challenged by rising powers abroad.




					thewire.in
				




The only way your plan would work, is if the House of Lords were dissolved, and the entire Common wealth were dissolved.

Then they would have to get rid of Chatham House, and our CFR.

It of course, would be a god-send, because, then these elites, would stop the divide and rule identity politics among the masses, which is a diversion away from the REAL class inequality, which is in the aristocratic British system.

The common-wealth.  Some folks are born in to privilege, others aren't.  That is the nature of being subjects in the commonwealth.  


In the American system, you are a citizen, in the British system, you are owned by the crown.









						House of Lords - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Commonwealth realm - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## struth

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693562


i agree with her…but curious if the UK is willing to pay slave repreparations for the slave trade and bringing slaves to the united states?


----------



## Canon Shooter

bodecea said:


> He was very disrespectful to her too.



How so?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693551



You know you could put the names "Obama" or "Clinton" in place of "Trump", right?


----------



## marvin martian

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693562



Your fellow leftist responds:


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Borillar said:


> Hillary? Shit, I’m waiting for Trump to come out and claim that the Royal succession is rigged and he should rightfully be the new King.


You mean Charles is king because of 50 million absentee ballots?


----------



## Weatherman2020

She was the perfect woman for the job and got her nation thru great difficulties. 

My flag is at rare half staff (I don’t listen to Brandon’s weekly orders every time another violent Democrat guns down people).


----------



## Captain Caveman

Sunni Man said:


> I intensely dislike that her son Charles is the new King and don't care much for his wife either.
> Wish he could be bypassed and his son prince William be crowned the new King.


Fully agree and possibly the best option for the monarchy


----------



## Borillar

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You mean Charles is king because of 50 million absentee ballots?


I think it has something to do with a watery tart distributing swords.


----------



## Captain Caveman

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You mean like....
> One tiny group of people living luxurious uppity privileged gubbment funded  lives as 'Royalty" while others suffer ?
> Like "You're not invited because you weren't born into my high and mighty class" ?
> Like...."Classism" ???  Like..."I'm better than YOU!"  ism ?
> Yep..disgusting!


Unfortunately, to be a Royal, you give up most of your life, you can't even hold your wife's/husband's hand in public, you are controlled by protocols. Like it or not, you have to go to ceremonies, events etc.. whether you like it or not, your schedule is hectic. They rubber stamp off what the government do, whether you agree or not. You appoint the PM, whether you think they're a dick or not. The Crown's profits goes straight to the treasury. They're infinitely more important than your squalid life.

You are so depressed with the mess of a life you live in, you feel qualified to put down others that you have zero knowledge of. In America, your Head of State is a paedo with dementia called Biden. The UK and the Commonwealth countries had a head of state that you can only dream about. You're riding on the wave of jealousy.


----------



## Flash

MisterBeale said:


> It isn't that simple.
> 
> That whole system is dependent on the monarchy.
> 
> As BasicHumanUnit pointed out, it is a system that is a class system, that is more about systemic privilege, than even ours.
> 
> Theirs is born out of the same round table group, that is responsible for creating the information cabal in our system.
> 
> The Royal Institute of International Affairs, or Chatham House, helped the Rothschilds set up our Council on Foreign Relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chatham House - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Years of Chatham House: A Century in the Service of Empire
> 
> 
> The authority of the liberal international order that grew out of imperial-internationalism, and further embedded Western power in world affairs, is unravelling at home and challenged by rising powers abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewire.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way your plan would work, is if the House of Lords were dissolved, and the entire Common wealth were dissolved.
> 
> Then they would have to get rid of Chatham House, and our CFR.
> 
> It of course, would be a god-send, because, then these elites, would stop the divide and rule identity politics among the masses, which is a diversion away from the REAL class inequality, which is in the aristocratic British system.
> 
> The common-wealth.  Some folks are born in to privilege, others aren't.  That is the nature of being subjects in the commonwealth.
> 
> 
> In the American system, you are a citizen, in the British system, you are owned by the crown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House of Lords - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth realm - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693601


I understand all that.  My point was if the Brits are ever going to change now would be the time.


----------



## Billo_Really

Trump must hate the Queen Bee stealing his headlines!


----------



## tahuyaman

bodecea said:


> Not good friends with the fat former slob.   He was very disrespectful to her too.


He was?


----------



## whitehall

It's all over but the endless tributes and seemingly never ending pomp and ceremony that the Brits are best at. If my historic memory serves, the Brits once beheaded a king named Charles. They might have another chance, if only symbolic.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## MisterBeale

Captain Caveman said:


> Unfortunately, to be a Royal, you give up most of your life, you can't even hold your wife's/husband's hand in public, you are controlled by protocols. Like it or not, you have to go to ceremonies, events etc.. whether you like it or not, your schedule is hectic. They rubber stamp off what the government do, whether you agree or not. You appoint the PM, whether you think they're a dick or not. The Crown's profits goes straight to the treasury. They're infinitely more important than your squalid life.
> 
> You are so depressed with the mess of a life you live in, you feel qualified to put down others that you have zero knowledge of. In America, your Head of State is a paedo with dementia called Biden. The UK and the Commonwealth countries had a head of state that you can only dream about. You're riding on the wave of jealousy.


. . . and yet?

The British Monarchy and British upper class, are just about everything that is wrong with the entire world.

Imagine that.


----------



## marvin martian

Mac1958 said:


>



Another one from your fellow Biden supporter:


----------



## Death Angel

Not a follower or worshipper of the Royal Family, but it is sad news to hear.

I heard it first on this YouTube video


----------



## mudwhistle

johngaltshrugged said:


> I'll never understand some peoples obsession with royalty but I know millions of people will be in mourning, just like when Princess Diane died.
> 
> Personally, the whole idea of modern Lords, Ladies, Kings & Queens is a joke as I'd never pledge fealty to any person here on Earth.
> Unfortunately, most sheeple on the planet feel more comfortable when someone is in charge & tells them what to do.
> I guess anything is better than taking personal responsibility & making informed, rational decisions to the vast majority, particularly when it comes to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: QUEEN ELIZABETH DEAD AT 96 - Longest Serving Monarch in British History
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II passed away today. She was 96. Check for updates… As people gathered at Buckingham Palace this afternoon, a beautiful rainbow appeared in the sky. https://t.co/ykxV0jGPlc pic.twitter.com/JbUSomRTqk — Grandmaj (Judy) (@grandmaj2) September 8, 2022 Skies clearing over Buckingham...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


I think you'd have to visit the UK to understand it. 
I've been to Buckingham Palace, The Tower Of London,  and to Windsor Castle. 
The people of London for the most part are a joy to talk to. 
They like the way we sound and we like the way they sound. 
And I never met any English, Irish, or Scot that wasn't a born comedian. 

I was in a UK bar in Kowloon Hong Kong once and I yelled out *"FUCK THE QUEEN"*....and one of them said,

 "Can't get near the bloody bitch"!!!


----------



## MisterBeale

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> So, how is society supposed to work???
> 
> Do you think you are equal to me?  I am very confident that I am better than you, and I will bet that there are a lot of other people who think they are better than you. And you probably convince yourself that you are better than us.


I always knew you were a crown subversive from your propaganda, and your hostility to our Constitution.  Thanks for confirming it.  

 

In the American Republic, we all recognize, that of course, we don't have equal abilities under natural law, but under the law of the STATE, we are guaranteed to be treated fairly by the STATE.

However, the attitude of upper-class eugenicists, is that they believe, they have inherently better genes, and thus, they have been endowed scientifically, a natural right, a "divine right," to rule over everyone else on the planet.  In this regard, they aren't a whole lot better than Hitler and his Nazi goons.

They also believe this type of thinking should be enshrined in official law.

This type of philosophy, as anti-democratic and Neo-feudalistic as it was, coming right from Plato.  It is anti-American, and revolting to the very Enlightenment principles that this nation was founded on.

You might be confident that YOU are better than someone, but enshrining such attitude in law, is dangerous, because your children might not be.  Anyone that has studied genetics knows, that genetics are random, there are no guarantees that you won't have a moron, or that a genius won't be born among the lower classes.

But guaranteeing your children a better situation in life, by law, is abhorrent to most Americans.

So take your ideas about rewriting the Constitution somewhere else.  No one on this forum wants to hear your elitist ideas, but folks from other commonwealth nations, that don't even live here.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Good luck to Prince Charles.
He is 73 years old.
He should just give it to Prince William.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Good luck to Prince Charles.
> He is 73 years old.
> He should just give it to Prince William.


What position does that put Camilla in?  Queen Consort?  What?

My English friends refer to her as "The Old Boot".


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Wballz49 said:


> May cocks unite for the queen.  Andrew and Saville can now continue their MK Ultra schemes


Huh?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What position does that put Camilla in?  Queen Consort?  What?
> 
> My English friends refer to her as "The Old Boot".


I don't think that Camilla would be a queen, she would a queen consort.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Flash said:


> This would be the perfect time for the people of the UK to do away with the royal family.  By do away with I don't mean chop off heads but to simply defund them and make them move out of government buildings.  "De-King" them so to speak.
> 
> The only use the institution has is to preserve history and that don't hack it any more or justify the enormous amount of money it cost to keep them afloat.
> 
> Of course here in the US the military pledges allegiance to the Consition but over there it is to the King or Queen.  What will they do, pledge to the Magna Carta?



Yeah, I can see a really good case being made to eliminate the monarchy but that conversation has been ongoing for decades now.  They are mostly just pro-forma figureheads now and charity folks so it wouldn't be a big loss to the nation.   BUT, I'm not British so I guess I don't have any say.

Personally I think King Chuckles III should go whole-hog Medieval and start having people thrown in the Tower one last hurrah for the King and the English throne, then have everyone pay some charity to get back out and everyone calls it a day.

Afterwards the British Military should pledge allegiance to the mighty Spotted Dick.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

If it is finally the time for the whole show to end... it will happen sooner than later.
Elizabeth had enormous respect the throughout the world.
Charles has none.
 He is aloof, awkward and self centered and not that interested in politics.
If he does as bad as one would expect compared to the Queen (and he will be daily) - he is doomed


----------



## Gracie

It's sickening that Camilla will now be queen consort or whatever its called. Like what someone else said, William would be like his granny. Phillip is weak and his balls are in Camilla's purse. Just like Harrys are in Megans purse.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Prince Charles cheated on Princess Diana with Camilla.
Charles is a knucklehead.
That probably embarrassed the Queen.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Gracie said:


> It's sickening that Camilla will now be queen consort or whatever its called. Like what someone else said, William would be like his granny. Phillip is weak and his balls are in Camilla's purse. Just like Harrys are in Megans purse.


Phillip?  WTF are you yapping about?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

iamwhatiseem said:


> If you have watched the Netflix series "The Crown"... you will know that Charles is no Elizabeth.
> Elizabeth always-always-always put duty and position over everything and anything personal.



In many ways it seems that the entire Windsor family is so inbred and detached that they are all screwed up in some way.  Elizabeth was so emotionless and detached and "duty driven" that it beggars the imagination as to how she could be considered fully human anymore.  

No offense toward her, she did oversee the dismantling of the Empire and the rise of the Commonwealth and she was important to a lot of people but I never really felt like she was a person.



iamwhatiseem said:


> She had a profound sense of duty and always felt that her privileged position carried with it a high sense of service to England.
> Charles - yeah... no.



I thought I heard that Charles might be suffering early stages of age related dementia?  Was that just a rumor?



iamwhatiseem said:


> He is aloof, self centered and weak minded.



To be fair many of them are that.  QEII was probably smarter than your average bear but broken in some other fundamental way that comes with such a position and such a family history.



iamwhatiseem said:


> Constantly cow towed to both his strong Mother and Father... Charles is more happy in a room by himself than doing anything duty related.



That's what it kind of sounds like.  He should probably immediately abdicate and let his son take over the family biz.  Or better yet just shut the whole show down and enjoy it's historical importance.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Gracie said:


> It's sickening that Camilla will now be queen consort or whatever its called.



why is it sickening?  It was more sickening that the Windsors were able to force Charles to marry someone he didn't love at all and by extension that poor woman was treated like trash by the Royals and so many others within that circle.  If he had been able to marry Camilla from the beginning maybe that tragedy would have been avoided.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Phillip?  WTF are you yapping about?



I believe the poster meant "the ghost of Phillip".


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Prince Charles cheated on Princess Diane with Camilla.
> Charles is a knucklehead.
> That probably embarrassed the Queen.


And Diana went out and got her a damned handsome Egyptian hunk.  Check this out next to a picture of pucker puss Charlie!






Even when he was young, he looked like an inbred punkinhead!


----------



## Stann

braalian said:


> The fact that the entire family is going to Scotland indicates the end could be near.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62834633


Just heard the news, The Queen is Dead. Long live the king. She was a wonderful  woman and a great monarch with such a long reign. She will be missed.


----------



## Stann

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> I don't think that Camilla would be a queen, she would a queen consort.


That's what they said on TV tonight.


----------



## Stann

The Duke said:


> What kinda shitbag takes an opportunity to bash Trump in a thread about Queen Elizabeth dying? A serious shitbag type, that's who.


She was repulsed by trump, but I agree it's not the right time to talk about that.


----------



## Stann

Donald H said:


> Mainly, I'm curious on how Trump can capitalize on her death?
> 
> Will Biden and Trump compete on the opportunity?


I'm sure Biden, Bush and Obama will be very respectful. Trump usually puts himself in the middle of everything, however inappropriate.


----------



## The Duke

Elizabeth had Diana killed.


----------



## The Duke

Stann said:


> She was repulsed by trump, but I agree it's not the right time to talk about that.


----------



## Stann

The Duke said:


> Elizabeth had Diana killed.


Okay show us your proof. There is none. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Duke said:


> Elizabeth had Diana killed.


I was at a social occasion the night it happened, listening to some friends of mine who played live Egyptian music.  A lot of the audience were Egyptian as well, and when they stopped the music to announce that Diana and Dodi were dead, all the Egyptians said the same thing.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Queen Elizabeth liked Trump she called him charmingly cheeky.  Trump released a personal statement remarking on the passing of the Queen. Trump pays tribute to ‘grand and beautiful’ Queen Elizabeth II: ‘Nobody like her!’

The white house publicity office released a formal statement. Statement of President Joe Biden and First Lady Jill Biden on the Death of Queen Elizabeth II - The White House


----------



## Darkwind

bravoactual said:


> The British Broadcasting Corporation Reports That Queen Elizabeth II Has Died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II has died
> 
> 
> Her son King Charles III pays tribute to his "beloved mother" who has died peacefully at Balmoral.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth was the second longest serving Monarch of Great Britain.
> 
> King Charles and Camilla the Queen Consort are expected to return to London tomorrow.


No, she was the longest-serving Monarch in British history.   Only Victoria was close.

We have all witnessed an ending to an era.  Many today who are alive cannot remember a time when Elizabeth was not Queen.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The Duke said:


> Elizabeth had Diana killed.


Elizabeth would never do such a thing.  Prince Phillip was always the bag man.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Stop with your TDS shit.  Trump was very gracious to her.
> 
> Meanwhile we have your Potatohead that shit all over the Royal family and we had the worthless dumbass Negro visit her with his fat ass transsexual husband and that embarrassed the US.


No, he was a pig...pushing in front of her in the pass and review... but I'm sure she got a good lat at how he looked in his tux.... whoever dressed him was certainly trolling him.


----------



## Stann

EvilCat Breath said:


> Queen Elizabeth liked Trump she called him charmingly cheeky.  Trump released a personal statement remarking on the passing of the Queen. Trump pays tribute to ‘grand and beautiful’ Queen Elizabeth II: ‘Nobody like her!’
> 
> The white house publicity office released a formal statement. Statement of President Joe Biden and First Lady Jill Biden on the Death of Queen Elizabeth II - The White House


Cheeky in British language doesn't quite translate to cheeky in American language. Formally it means in prudence or irreverent, typically in up endearing or amusing way informally it means unplanned, rather self indulgent. Essentially she was being polite but made her point.


----------



## Stann

bodecea said:


> No, he was a pig...pushing in front of her in the pass and review... but I'm sure she got a good lat at how he looked in his tux.... whoever dressed him was certainly trolling him.


I have a friend who knows body language very well. She told me the queen could barely contain herself, but she did. Remember when Trump met the NATO leaders and they' we're all avoiding him, distancing themselves from him. Most of the shots of him were of him looking like a bump on the log, off by himself.
 Same story there.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Stann said:


> Cheeky in British language doesn't quite translate to cheeky in American language. Formally it means in prudence or irreverent, typically in up endearing or amusing way informally it means unplanned, rather self indulgent. Essentially she was being polite but made her point.


You are a Democrat dope.


----------



## Who_Me?

konradv said:


> Will he be Charles III or choose one of his twenty other names?


Maybe Chuck?


----------



## Stann

Darkwind said:


> No, she was the longest-serving Monarch in British history.   Only Victoria was close.
> 
> We have all witnessed an ending to an era.  Many today who are alive cannot remember a time when Elizabeth was not Queen.


I was so impressed with her, I bought four sets of her coronation coinage. They're beautiful coins. I don't care for their new money. They're lightweight excuses for coins.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Stann said:


> I have a friend who knows body language very well. She told me the queen could barely contain herself, but she did. Remember when Trump met the NATO leaders and they' we're all avoiding him, distancing themselves from him. Most of the shots of him were of him looking like a bump on the log, off by himself.
> Same story there.


Not like Biden wandering around with everyone pointedly ignoring him.  Some said Biden needed a diaper change so bad he was noxious.


----------



## Stann

EvilCat Breath said:


> You are a Democrat dope.


How many times do I have to tell people on this site I'm in independent. I see problems on both sides, only the Republicans take the cake. They've gone completely berserk.


----------



## Donald H

The Duke said:


> Elizabeth had Diana killed.


That is quite possible. Liz changed her tune on shunning the death of Diana when the country started to sour on Liz.


----------



## Stann

EvilCat Breath said:


> Not like Biden wandering around with everyone pointedly ignoring him.  Some said Biden needed a diaper change so bad he was noxious.


I thought that was you what you guys said about him when he visited the Pope. Now you're extending that to the queen too. You guys have to keep your lies straight. You're going to get as confused as trump is.


----------



## fncceo

flan327 said:


> Post reported



Reported to whom? MI6?


----------



## Who_Me?

Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl

But she doesn't have a lot to say

Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl

But she changes from day to day

I want to tell her that I love her a lot

But I gotta get a bellyful of wine

Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl

Someday I'm going to make her mine, oh yeah

Someday I'm going to make her mine

The Beatles


----------



## konradv

Who_Me? said:


> Maybe Chuck?


Just wondering if he’d think the name was cursed and go for another.  Charles I had his head chopped off as the climax to the English Civil War and Charles II of the Restoration fame, was one of the biggest royal playboys of all time.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Stann said:


> I thought that was you what you guys said about him when he visited the Pope. Now you're extending that to the queen too. You guys have to keep your lies straight. You're going to get as confused as trump is.


Biden fell asleep in front of the Pope.  How humiliating.


----------



## Stann

EvilCat Breath said:


> Biden fell asleep in front of the Pope.  How humiliating.


How is the best man at my brother's wedding and I passed out on the altar. Never did like ties, they always made me feel like I was being choked, haven't worn one since.Plan on getting cremated when I move on so I'll never have to wear a suit and tire ever again. The suit was old and undersized and the Catholic Church was very hot without air conditioning. S*** happens to everyone, no big deal to most people unless you think you're better than everyone else. Most of us are only human. I'm not ashamed of passing out. It is one of the things that makesme unique.


----------



## skye

The end of an era.

RIP Queen Elizabeth.


Working as a mechanic during WW2


----------



## fncceo

Queen Elizabeth II was the last real monarch of England.  She knew what her job was and did it well.  By virtue of having served in the position for more than 69-years, she was, quite literally, the world's Elder Statesmen.  She knew everyone and had a vast repository of acquaintances that allowed her to play a subtle, yet effective, behind-the-scenes diplomat even in situations not concerning The Commonwealth.

Unfortunately, the same cannot be said of her offspring and extended family.

The remaining royals are tabloid fodder with lives that would embarrass a reality-TV star.

It is time to abolish the entire institution or, for those us not under command of The Royal Family, stop paying them any attention.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

first coronation in 75 years


----------



## skye

Longest serving monarch indeed!

70 years on  the  throne  is not chopped liver.  

Pretty historic if you ask me!


----------



## frigidweirdo

22lcidw said:


> The Royal Family exerts much power. Royalty within Euro nations have much power. They have a say with bankers, financiers and industrialists in global government.



Yeah, people look up to royalty, people like Trump get all excited in their pants about meeting such people.

It's good for the UK, especially, because people know who the monarch is, unlike Denmark, Sweden, Norway etc.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

MisterBeale said:


> You are going to have to face facts, most folks are brainwashed, endlessly, their whole lives, to believe, that the monarchy is a good thing.  I have no idea why our government schooling and consortium media has done this.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, the British monarchy is, and always has been, the prime mortal enemy of the American republic.  I fail to understand how the American public forgets this.
> 
> In all probability, it was not the Clinton's, but the Queen herself, that had ordered the death, and kept all global media and global law enforcement from looking too deeply into this Epstein corruption.
> 
> I mean, when this hit the tele?
> 
> Yeah, no doubt she gave the order go take out Mr. Epstein, Andy can't hold up to a deposition.


You are delusional.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't know that I would call their head of state stable.  They seem to change prime ministers like underwear.  Plus, it seems like they can pretty much call an election whenever they want, can't they?



The queen was the head of state. The PM is not.


----------



## toobfreak

Care4all said:


> Queen Elizabeth fading, King Charles Rising​



King Charles, what a joke.  The guy is already in his mid-70s.  And within just a few days of the anniversary of Diane's death.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Trump had a tremendous time with the Queen when he visited the chick in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/politics/queen-elizabeth-ii-donald-trump-fun


He was rude and played the ugly American... embarrassing us.


----------



## Stann

bodecea said:


> No, he was a pig...pushing in front of her in the pass and review... but I'm sure she got a good lat at how he looked in his tux.... whoever dressed him was certainly trolling him.


Brute would be a better word, since he acted crassly.


----------



## iceberg

fncceo said:


> Queen Elizabeth II was the last real monarch of England.  She knew what her job was and did it well.  By virtue of having served in the position for more than 69-years, she was, quite literally, the world's Elder Statesmen.  She knew everyone and had a vast repository of acquaintances that allowed her to play a subtle, yet effective, behind-the-scenes diplomat even in situations not concerning The Commonwealth.
> 
> Unfortunately, the same cannot be said of her offspring and extended family.
> 
> The remaining royals are tabloid fodder with lives that would embarrass a reality-TV star.
> 
> It is time to abolish the entire institution or, for those us not under command of The Royal Family, stop paying them any attention.


she was truly the last of the great ones.


----------



## bodecea

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 693562


No wonder some MAGAt-GOPrs are hating on her.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

This thread is about Queen Elizabeth's death.  Any other attempts to derail it into discussions about Biden, Trump, or anyone else will be thread banned.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Prince Charles cheated on Princess Diana with Camilla.



  And on Camilla's then-husband.


----------



## fncceo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Prince Charles cheated on Princess Diana with Camilla.
> Charles is a knucklehead.
> That probably embarrassed the Queen.



If people were only qualified to be a monarch by virtue of being pure and monogamous, History books would be the size of comics.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

My sister-in-law is on a flight to the UK as I type this - a long-planned vacation that I'm hoping won't be dampened by mourning shop owners or a general sadness across the country.


----------



## Mortimer

R.I.P Queen Elizabeth


----------



## skye

The Queen always  loved her corgis , till the  very end.... Bless


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## frigidweirdo

bodecea said:


> No wonder some MAGAt-GOPrs are hating on her.



Weird thing is, conservatives usually like things staying the same, they should like monarchs.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> The Queen always  loved her corgis , till the  very end.... Bless
> 
> 
> View attachment 693768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693764



Not sure if she had any at the end. There was something I read about her corgis, but I can't remember if it was that she hadn't got any left or something like that.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yup it looks like this is it. Our paedo enabling Queen is on he way out and will be replaced by her corrupt son. He accepts payments in cash wrapped up in carrier bags,
> Even republicans are putting on a sad face for fear of the backlash.
> And i dont get it.
> She has lived a life of luxury whilst ignoring the suffering of the people. She hasnt lifted a finger to alleviate any of this.
> The tories murdered thousands of old people during covid and there were no state funerals for them.
> Time to end this worn out relic and install a republic based on meritocracy
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen under medical supervision as doctors are concerned for her health
> 
> 
> The Royal Family have cancelled their engagements and travelled quickly to Balmoral, where the Queen "remains comfortable" after her doctors said they were concerned for her health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com



You come here and crap on our "republic based on meritocracy" every chance you get.

Shut up, Tommy.


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Most local councils are opening up community centres to creats "warm banks". Poor people will go there in the winter if they cant afford to heat their homes.
> Its difficult to feel sorry for a woman who drives around in a gold carriage whilst her contemporaries starve.



Man from Wales comes here to crap on America daily; people in his nation will freeze and starve this winter.

Bad look Tommy. Bad.


----------



## SweetSue92

Stann said:


> I was so impressed with her, I bought four sets of her coronation coinage. They're beautiful coins. I don't care for their new money. They're lightweight excuses for coins.



I will never understand this. Never.

My ancestors fought for the Colonies in the Revolutionary War to break away from this nonsense. Why Americans slobber all over the British Monarchy is an insult to their memory.

just. stop.


----------



## SweetSue92

bodecea said:


> No wonder some MAGAt-GOPrs are hating on her.



I have nothing against her personally. As a Queen it would seem she did a laudable, if not a notable job.

However, we are Americans. We don't have Kings and Queens, thank God. We don't need 24/7 coverage of this event and I don't want to see our newscasters dressed in black.

She is not OUR Queen. Thank GOD.


----------



## peacefan

Queen Elizabeth: Seven things you need to know about the Queen’s passing






Here’s what you need to know about the details surrounding Queen Elizabeth II’s death and King Charles III’s ascension to the throne.
 
Local : 2022-09-09(Friday) 10 : 50 : 13
Remote : 2022-09-09(Friday) 10 : 50 : 13
Read all about it at World_Headlines headlines on nicer.app
My site's news service is now fully back in the air, including the ability to serve pages with their own artwork via the Background menu or the 'select new background' button (top of the page, right-most of the 3 icons) and the Theme editor, accessible if you create your own account (email address not required for now) and hover over the top-left part of any dialog/window, to bring up the 'painters palette' icon (that you then have to click on, using the theme editor is self-explanatory).

There's a lot of news floating by concerning the Royals, but i wonder what people here think of King Charles, how would he do together with that new lady leader of the conservatives (will she get elected next time round?), according to the people here? What will the Commonwealth's foreign policy and regional policies look like?

i offer my condolences to the entire British Royal Family and all of their fans world-wide, as we mourn the loss of a truly great monarch, Queen Elizabeth the 2nd.
the fact that i didn't even notice her stabilizing influence until now, is another sign of just how great she was, and will be, up there in Heaven.
i wish King Charles the best of luck managing the Kingdom.


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## alang1216

peacefan said:


> Queen Elizabeth: Seven things you need to know about the Queen’s passing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what you need to know about the details surrounding Queen Elizabeth II’s death and King Charles III’s ascension to the throne.
> 
> Local : 2022-09-09(Friday) 10 : 50 : 13
> Remote : 2022-09-09(Friday) 10 : 50 : 13
> Read all about it at World_Headlines headlines on nicer.app
> My site's news service is now fully back in the air, including the ability to serve pages with their own artwork via the Background menu or the 'select new background' button (top of the page, right-most of the 3 icons) and the Theme editor, accessible if you create your own account (email address not required for now) and hover over the top-left part of any dialog/window, to bring up the 'painters palette' icon (that you then have to click on, using the theme editor is self-explanatory).
> 
> There's a lot of news floating by concerning the Royals, but i wonder what people here think of King Charles, how would he do together with that new lady leader of the conservatives (will she get elected next time round?), according to the people here? What will the Commonwealth's foreign policy and regional policies look like?
> 
> i offer my condolences to the entire British Royal Family and all of their fans world-wide, as we mourn the loss of a truly great monarch, Queen Elizabeth the 2nd.
> the fact that i didn't even notice her stabilizing influence until now, is another sign of just how great she was, and will be, up there in Heaven.
> i wish King Charles the best of luck managing the Kingdom.


Charles is unpopular I think so they may not get rid of the monarchy but will likely cut it way back.


----------



## Mindful

alang1216 said:


> Charles is unpopular I think so they may not get rid of the monarchy but will likely cut it way back.



He’s too woke for my liking.


----------



## Peace

Love or hate her she was never meant to be Queen and it was thrust upon her after her father had to become King because her Uncle ( like Prince Harry ) abdicated his thrown because of his scandal for someone below his Royal Ranking.

Elizabeth was someone that took over the head of the Monarchy during such turmoil and she outlived many but when her love ( yes she loved him and he loved her ) Prince Philip passed on I knew she would not last long.

When I read the words of hate for this woman it amazes me because truthfully she never asked for being Queen nor did she seek it out.

Now some will proclaim she could have gave up her crown and requested the Monarchy be done away with but she didn’t.

She was a strong woman that did her best and her son Charles is a poor replacement of her!

William should be King and not Charles but alas Charles still breaths so he will have the honor of being King for a period of time but do not fool yourself because the Government will yank him if he steps out of bounds.

As I finish please take a moment and remember she ( the Queen ) was a woman and a human that took on a job many of you would wish to have but so few would be able to handle it and believe it or not she did the best she could have done and her being a mother and Grandmother she had to deal with many embarrassing moments from Charles to Andrew to Harry, so let remember she was human and then Queen.

May she Rest In Peace and be with her love while they spend the afterlife together…

Rest In Peace Elizabeth…


----------



## braalian

JWBooth said:


> View attachment 693850


The Founding Fathers were gentlemen and would be disgusted by your lack of class.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> I will never understand this. Never.
> 
> My ancestors fought for the Colonies in the Revolutionary War to break away from this nonsense. Why Americans slobber all over the British Monarchy is an insult to their memory.
> 
> just. stop.



My ancestors also fought for the colonies in the American Revolution... and that doesn't diminish the British monarchy. You are certainly petty and mean spirited which is not a good look on an American patriot.

Godspeed Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## miketx

Care4all said:


> She's passing onward, family all on way to the Scottish palace where she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Queen Elizabeth II under medical supervision at Scotland residence as doctors "concerned" over her health
> 
> 
> "The Queen's doctors are concerned for Her Majesty's health and have recommended she remain under medical supervision," Buckingham Palace said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


She's fàding? Damn what a skank.


----------



## Peace

miketx said:


> She's fàding? Damn what a skank.


Hush old man!


----------



## peacefan

King Charles is too political for the USA - Politico

The moment Queen Elizabeth II died on Thursday, Prince Charles became King Charles III. As Britain and 14 Commonwealth realms adjust to their new head of state, Charles will begin to carve out his role as a monarch in 2022 — and, importantly, decide whether he will continue his activism from the throne.
As Prince of Wales, Charles did not equivocate on climate. “The world is on the brink,” he wrote earlier this year, “and we need the mobilizing urgency of a war-like footing if we are to win.” Now, as King, he will be forced to tread the paper-thin boundary between political advocacy and the throne. How he handles his activist instincts will surely influence his popularity across the U.K. and Commonwealth. But it will also matter in the U.S., where Queen Elizabeth II’s special brand of marshmallow diplomacy — soft, sweet and distinctly apolitical — charmed Americans over decades.
If Charles continues his activist work, he may stand to forfeit not only approval among the American public — already dented by memory of his 90s affair — but also American interest in the British monarchy as a whole. This is unlikely to derail the so-called special relationship between the U.S. and the U.K., built through decades of allyship, secret sharing and lingual compatibility. Yet, this loss of interest would mean the loss of a British tool that has wielded a quiet power stateside for the best part of the last century, helping solidify what’s arguably the most essential transatlantic friendship.
The Queen, for her part, was widely considered the perfect envoy to America. She met with 13 of the last 14 American presidents, and understood “the personalities, the idiosyncrasies of the current government,” according to Robert Traynham, an adjunct professor at Georgetown University, who has studied the Queen and US.-U.K. relations. She took horse fanatic Ronald Reagan out for a long ride when he visited England, sent Dwight Eisenhower a recipe for “drop scones” (Scotch pancakes) after he’d enjoyed them at Balmoral — and even attended a baseball game for the first time with George H.W. Bush, a lifelong fan of the sport. Barack Obama said she was “truly” one of his favorite people.
The Queen not only courted presidents, she bewitched the U.S. public, despite the fact that Americans fought a war to free themselves from the tyranny of British rule two centuries prior. She netted consistently high approval scores in polls — 72 percent of Democrats and 68 percent of Republicans reported having a somewhat or very favorable view of the monarch in a May 2022 YouGov poll. Part of this fascination owed to the royal institution at large: Americans loved “all the panoply and pageantry” that surrounded the Queen, seeing her family as the “royal Kardashians,” according to Stryker McGuire, a former editor at Bloomberg and Newsweek who has written about Britain’s post-Elizabethan identity.
One critical element of this appeal is the family’s “permanent celebrity” status. “Celebrities come and go, pop stars fade; entertainers, television stars, movie stars fade,” says James Vaughn, a historian of Britain at the University of Chicago.
“But the royal family persists.”
Besides inhabiting the rarest stratum of fame, the Queen appealed across the Atlantic because she could — and did — stay firmly above the fray of politics. Among Americans, there’s a “sneaking admiration for the fact that British politics separates head of state and head of government,” says Vaughn. “In England, the monarch lives in a palace but the Prime Minister lives in a townhouse on Downing Street. Our White House is more like a palace than a townhouse and our President can act more like an imperious king than any Prime Minister ever could,” adds Elisa Tamarkin, author of _Anglophilia: Deference, Devotion, and Antebellum America._ “Monarchy in England is there only for the display.”
Indeed, the Queen took that head of state role “very, very seriously,” says Vaughn. Oyster-like in refraining from controversial comments, the Queen resembled a “blank slate,” adds Mcguire. “The thing about celebrity blank slates is that the admirer can write just about anything they want to on that slate. […] They can identify with that person in any way they want.”
Elizabeth’s eldest son Charles, on the other hand, has spent decades in decidedly political territory, cultivating a resume of progressive projects that have often been climate-centered. At 21, he made his first major speech on the topic at a countryside conference in Cardiff, drawing attention to the threats of pollution, plastic and overpopulation. This was in 1970 — long before environmental concerns became mainstream political talking points. (He later reflected that others at the time saw him as “completely potty.”)
He has since progressed to bigger stages. In 2008, he addressed the European Parliament, telling MEPs that the “doomsday clock of climate change is ticking” and called for the “biggest public, private and NGO partnership ever seen.” He spoke at COP21, COP26 and the 2021 G-20 meeting in Rome, imploring leaders to listen to the “despairing voices of young people.” At the 2020 World Economic Forum meeting in Davos, he launched the Sustainable Markets Initiative, an effort to nudge businesses towards sustainable practices. The list goes on.
Charles’ legacy equally can be found in the sprawling web of charities he oversees. The most prominent is The Prince’s Trust, which helps at-risk 11- to 30-year-olds secure education and career opportunities. Idris Elba was one such beneficiary. While he was a youngster growing up on an estate (public housing) in Hackney, London, he was given a £1,500 grant to train as an actor with the National Youth Music Theatre.
This commitment to environmentalism and charity work is as impressive as it is politically incongruous: There’s the loud-and-proud progressiveness of his public efforts. And then there’s his background of extreme wealth as part of an institution steeped in traditionalism and a tight-lipped culture of “never complain, never explain” — a phrase adopted by the Queen Mother.
Indeed, the Prince’s political activity did not avoid microscope treatment: In 2005, Rob Evans, a reporter with the left-leaning Guardian, submitted a freedom of information request to view letters that Charles had sent to senior government ministers over the course of the prior two years. After a ten-year legal battle and a £400,000 government spend to block the circulation of the letters, the cache of so-called “black spider” memos was released, revealing Charles’ lobbying on subjects ranging from better equipment for Iraq War troops to speaking out against the “illegal fishing of the Patagonian toothfish.”
Despite this scrutiny, Charles’ recent invites to major global political summits signal a growing acceptance of the monarch-cum-activist’s approach. Yet, this doesn’t speak to how well he will be received by Americans — a people who deified the Queen specifically for her charmingly vanilla approach to diplomacy, who are more sharply bifurcated than the British public on Charles’ pet issues like climate and who have demonstrated consistently low approval for the former Prince (nearly half of Americans were reported having an unfavorable view of Charles in a February 2022 poll.)
Much of this antipathy is a hangover from the highly publicized collapse of his marriage to Diana — who was much beloved in the U.S. — rather than adversity to his politics, royal watchers say. But that animus could grow if he continued to be as forthright now that he’s King. “He’d lose that shield of being a head of state above the fray,” Vaughn says, particularly because his mother “just played it perfectly.”
There’s also potential for Charles to be harnessed as a political weapon in America if “anti-environmental forces decide to attack him,” says Brian McKercher, author of _Britain, America, and the Special Relationship Since 1941. _He could be “a convenient cudgel to hit a Democratic administration, or even a Republican administration, that wanted to do environmental things. I think that’s very possible.”
Charles’ calls to environmental action could be heard differently in Britain and across the Atlantic. That’s because the American public is comparatively skeptical on climate change: while 51 percent of the British public believe the climate is changing and that human activity is mainly responsible, just 38 percent of Americans agree, according to a 2019 YouGov survey. By the same token, 15 percent of Americans believe the climate is not changing or that it’s changing but human activity is not responsible, compared to just 5 percent of Brits.
“The U.S. is among a series of countries that has fairly extreme polarization on this issue. Countries like Canada, the U.K. and Australia also have some polarization, though not as extreme,” says Matto Mildenberger, an associate professor of Political Science at UC Santa Barbara. This is also evidenced in party agendas: Half of Conservative backbench MPs are now part of the Conservative Environment Network, a group that endorses “net zero, nature restoration, and resource security.” In the U.S., on the other hand, fierce congressional polarization means that Republicans generally oppose legislating to prevent climate change.
Against this context, Charles likely faces a choice between his climate politics and bipartisan popularity of the type his mother enjoyed in America. He has been trying to modernize the monarchy and make it influential and relevant to political concerns, Tamarkin says. “But the attachment to the monarchy — and whatever social and cultural role it plays — has depended on its historical irrelevance in these respects. Charles may help bring attention to important political issues, but it just might be at the cost of attention to and interest in the monarchy itself.”
In the end, that might be a moot point. Despite decades of environmentalism in his shadow, Charles has hinted that he will change tack as King. In a 2018 documentary, he was asked if he would continue his activist ways. “I’m not that stupid,” he responded. “You can’t be the same as the sovereign if you’re the Prince of Wales or the heir.”
As far as the British monarch’s remit goes, there’s a centuries-long precedent for the head of state to remain politically neutral. While there’s no law stating that the sovereign cannot vote, the Queen stuck to convention and never filled in a ballot. The 1215 signing of the Magna Carta followed by laws such as the 1689 Bill of Rights spawned a constitutional monarchy limited by the democratic will of parliament. While the head of state still must give royal assent before a bill becomes law, this is deemed a rubber-stamp exercise and has not been withheld since Queen Anne did so in 1707.
So King Charles has limited real political power, and he is unlikely to overstep the line. “I have zero concerns, no concerns that […] King Charles the III will rule as anything but a constitutional, democratic, lawful monarch,” says Vaughn. However, Charles still retains lobbying power: The head of state and prime minister hold private meetings, called Audiences, on a weekly basis. As Vaughn sees it, “the question mark would be: Would he try and use his role in the unwritten constitution to have more influence over policies and thinking of 10 Downing Street than probably his mother was ever willing to try to do?”
Naturally, the direction of Charles’ public work — rather than behind-the-scenes lobbying — will matter most to how he, and the monarchy at large, will be perceived in Britain and around the globe going forward. In the U.S. — where “The Crown” was must-see TV and tens of millions tuned in to the royal weddings — this septuagenarian activist may break the spell cast so carefully and diligently by his mother. For some, the niggling memory of his association with Diana will fade, replaced by a celebration of progressivism on such a visible stage. For others, the royal family’s attraction has lain exclusively in its theater: the mirage of power, drama and opulence existing at a remove from politics. For these Americans, the fairy tale is — most likely — dead.
 
Local : 2022-09-09(Friday) 09 : 20 : 13
Remote : 2022-09-09(Friday) 09 : 20 : 13
Found via Europe headlines on nicer.app


----------



## Flash




----------



## iamwhatiseem

He is not particularly smart.
He is weak minded.
He is a jealous man.
He is anti-social.
  He is probably the last person in the family that should be king. 
Elizabeth was still mothering this man-child when he was in his 40s


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## peacefan

so, it's probably safe to say the rest of the Royals will need to cover for the new King.
that leaves the new leader of the Conservatives..

any word on her election chances, and expected foreign policy announcements?


----------



## peacefan

FYI:
Bank of England says will replace Queen’s portrait with that of Charles III on all notes

The process is expected to take about two years
 
Local : 2022-09-09(Friday) 13 : 00 : 13
Remote : 2022-09-09(Friday) 13 : 00 : 13
Found via English_News headlines on nicer.app


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Richard-H

Queen Elizabeth's last words:

"I swear upon the heavens, we shall croak before we see that bitch Prime Minister!"


----------



## Votto

iamwhatiseem said:


> He is not particularly smart.
> He is weak minded.
> He is a jealous man.
> He is anti-social.
> He is probably the last person in the family that should be king.
> Elizabeth was still mothering this man-child when he was in his 40s


As long as he can remain Camilla's tampon Charles will be OK.


----------



## Mindful

Votto said:


> As long as he can remain Camilla's tampon Charles will be OK.



Soooo silly.


----------



## Votto

Mindful said:


> Soooo silly.


He said it, not me.

A true king.


----------



## Votto

Mindful said:


> He’s too woke for my liking.


Well that is their job, not to piss off the world woke powers that be.

Just smile and nod at all the crap you see going on around you, such as the massive inflation, war on energy, war on kids with the gender crap, and Left wing influence all over the world.

At the end of the day, Charles will be taken care of

The people?  Not so much.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ireland mourns her passing.


----------



## Mindful

Votto said:


> Well that is their job, not to piss off the world woke powers that be.
> 
> Just smile and nod at all the crap you see going on around you, such as the massive inflation, war on energy, war on kids with the gender crap, and Left wing influence all over the world.
> 
> At the end of the day, Charles will be taken care of
> 
> The people?  Not so much.



If the British people didn’t want the monarchy, it wouldn’t be there.

It’s not your worry, is it?


----------



## JWBooth

Queen Elizabeth II's passing.. what will the future of the UK look like?​Karachi?


----------



## marvin martian

Cardinal Carminative said:


> I thought I heard that Charles might be suffering early stages of age related dementia? Was that just a rumor?



Like you care about that!

LOL


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

marvin martian said:


> Like you care about that!
> 
> LOL



Correct, I don't REALLY care.  I don't give a flip about the Royal Family these days.  Just conversation.

The Windsors are tourist dollars.


----------



## Mindful

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Correct, I don't REALLY care.  I don't give a flip about the Royal Family these days.  Just conversation.
> 
> The Windsors are tourist dollars.



Don’t talk about them then.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Reminding everyone again that derailing the thread with discussions about Trump or Biden will result in a thread ban.


----------



## DGS49

The Queen always seemed to say the right thing.  She never drove outside her lane, as the saying goes.  She was the personification of Royalty, and it does not appear than any of her family can rise to that level.  But give Chuck a chance, maybe he will grow into the job.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I think that Jims Dildo Emporium speak for all of us.


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Mindful said:


> Don’t talk about them then.



No.  I'll talk about them all I want.  You aren't an authority I respect or care about, so your demand will go unmet.

Did you know that Prince Phillip and The Queen were 3rd cousins?


----------



## Mindful

Cardinal Carminative said:


> No.  I'll talk about them all I want.  You aren't an authority I respect or care about, so your demand will go unmet.
> 
> Did you know that Prince Phillip and The Queen were 3rd cousins?



It wasn’t a demand. It was a suggestion. Given your constant whinging and moaning.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

bodecea said:


> No wonder some MAGAt-GOPrs are hating on her.


Which is ironic given the monarchy as an institution is conservative with elements of racism. 

Elizabeth herself may not have been racist, but the racism exists nonetheless:

‘There were several “concerns and conversations about how dark his skin might be when he was born,” Meghan, Duchess of Sussex said of an issue raised by an unnamed member of the British royal family before the birth of her son Archie.’









						The racism Meghan says she experienced as a royal will be no surprise to Black Britons
					

It was the revelation that made Oprah Winfrey's jaw drop during an already explosive interview. There were several "concerns and conversations about how dark his skin might be when he was born," Meghan, Duchess of Sussex said of an issue raised by an unnamed member of the British royal family...




					www.cnn.com
				




American conservatives would be quite at home among the British royals.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

frigidweirdo said:


> Weird thing is, conservatives usually like things staying the same, they should like monarchs.


True.

Monarchs, kings, despots, and dictators.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## beautress

King Charles III gives Queen Elizabeth Eulogy With Greatest Affection:


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## skye

These photos...


----------



## Wballz49

May we all Hail to ths Queen Mum we are mere peasants looking for a sip of the tit.    Illuminati Meeting tonight.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ringo said:


>


He had the job of Prince of Wales for 64 years.


----------



## lg325

*During a debate on will England impose sanctions on South Africa to help end Aparthied the P.M. Maggie Thatcher was leaning toward the Conservatives voting for no sanctions, The Queen got involved and changed the direction of the debate to support sanctions. So she did get involved. You gotta love a gal who hunts brown bears and other predators on foot in spot and stalk   May she R.I.P. may her life be always reported with truth.*


----------



## Wballz49

lg325 said:


> *During a debate on will England impose sanctions on South Africa to help end Aparthied the P.M. Maggie Thatcher was leaning toward the Conservatives voting for no sanctions, The Queen got involved and changed the direction of the debate to support sanctions. So she did get involved. You gotta love a gal who hunts brown bears and other predators on foot in spot and stalk   May she R.I.P. may her life be always reported with truth.*


What of the Groomer Of The Stool does he have his shit together.  The Illuminati Meeting shall be one with the Moon Of Scrotums


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## lg325




----------



## frigidweirdo

Ringo said:


>



Wrong date....


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ringo said:


>



From the same people who did blond Jesus.... Megan Markle is going to be played by a the most annoying person of all time (it might be a self portrayal), William will be played by a hairless cat, and Prince Philip by a grand wizard of the KKK.


----------



## SweetSue92

surada said:


> My ancestors also fought for the colonies in the American Revolution... and that doesn't diminish the British monarchy. You are certainly petty and mean spirited which is not a good look on an American patriot.
> 
> Godspeed Queen Elizabeth.



I have nothing against her personally and WOULD NEVER go to British forums to denigrate their Queen. (Unlike foreigners here who denigrate America on the daily.) My problem is that **Americans** are obsessed with the British monarchy. Hello, fellow citizens. Many, many of our ancestors fought AND DIED to break away from this system and their people. So, just stop fawning. You don't have to be disrespectful. But fawning is not required.


----------



## BackAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> Theindependence of the BBC is under threat under this right wing govt. They would banish all opposition if they could.
> Thats conservatism for you.


No shithead. That’s your dishonesty for all of us. Fortunately, You’re just a joke, so nobody buys what you’re trying to sell.


----------



## Weatherman2020

When hubby dressed as one of the guards. The moment she recognizes him.


----------



## zaangalewa

Weatherman2020 said:


> When hubby dressed as one of the guards. The moment she recognizes him.
> ...



A wonderful picture.







Bye bye, Queen Elisabeth. Hope we'll see you again. Best greetings to you and Philip.


----------



## Hugo Furst

I liked Australias homage.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> I have nothing against her personally and WOULD NEVER go to British forums to denigrate their Queen. (Unlike foreigners here who denigrate America on the daily.) My problem is that **Americans** are obsessed with the British monarchy. Hello, fellow citizens. Many, many of our ancestors fought AND DIED to break away from this system and their people. So, just stop fawning. You don't have to be disrespectful. But fawning is not required.


 
Fawning?


----------



## Toro

Without Queen Elizabeth, the transition from Empire would have been bumpier
					

The affection for the late monarch in the Commonwealth shows up the performative rage of anti-imperialists in the West for what it is




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Ria_Longhorn

The British Royal Family's name, the House of Windsor, was changed from the former name of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha in 1917 because of its German origin. 

In 2015, The Sun published a film recorded in 1933 that showed the Queen Mum, Uncle Edward (who would be crowned king in '36), along with the recently deceased Queen, Elizabeth II, and her sister Margaret all raising their arms in a Nazi salute. 

The kids are not to blame for the grotesqueness of that gesture for they didn't know any better -- but the two adult Nazi sympathizers did know and history should hold them accountable.

Light is now shone why Prince Harry chose a Nazi desert uniform, swastika and all, for a costume back in 2005.









						UK newspaper publishes footage of Queen giving Nazi salute as child | CNN
					

The Sun newspaper has sparked a furor in Britain by releasing decades-old footage of Queen Elizabeth II -- then a young girl -- giving a Nazi salute.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Dr Grump

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yup it looks like this is it. Our paedo enabling Queen is on he way out and will be replaced by her corrupt son. He accepts payments in cash wrapped up in carrier bags,
> Even republicans are putting on a sad face for fear of the backlash.
> And i dont get it.
> She has lived a life of luxury whilst ignoring the suffering of the people. She hasnt lifted a finger to alleviate any of this.
> The tories murdered thousands of old people during covid and there were no state funerals for them.
> Time to end this worn out relic and install a republic based on meritocracy
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen under medical supervision as doctors are concerned for her health
> 
> 
> The Royal Family have cancelled their engagements and travelled quickly to Balmoral, where the Queen "remains comfortable" after her doctors said they were concerned for her health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com


Something you and I disagree on. We often don't, but on this we do. She has done plenty for her people and those around the world. Do you think you will work 11 months a year from the age of 26 to 96? Don't think so.

If you call being gawked at 14 hours a day on most days of the week a life of luxury, or eating cucumber sandwiches, or having a household in terms of maids and footman always being around, and having literally no privacy, a life of luxury. Won't even go into the fact she dedicated her life to that of service to her country and the Commonwealth. 

The US is a republic-based 'meritocracy' apparently. Given the choice which has the better system, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Radicalredncek

Bob Blaylock said:


> No one cares.


I CARE!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dr Grump said:


> Something you and I disagree on. We often don't, but on this we do. She has done plenty for her people and those around the world. Do you think you will work 11 months a year from the age of 26 to 96? Don't think so.
> 
> If you call being gawked at 14 hours a day on most days of the week a life of luxury, or eating cucumber sandwiches, or having a household in terms of maids and footman always being around, and having literally no privacy, a life of luxury. Won't even go into the fact she dedicated her life to that of service to her country and the Commonwealth.
> 
> The US is a republic-based 'meritocracy' apparently. Given the choice which has the better system, it's a no brainer.


You really need to be here to appreciate the levels of shit attached to this.
The establishment are using this event to reinfirce an outdated and irrelevant institution that oppresses all of us.
We laugh at North Korea and similar but it is really no different. A bloke got arrested yesterday for calling Andrew a paedo. A wman got arrested for holding up a sign that said "Not my King".
Those are extreme eamples where a policeman has made a bad call but the period of forced mourning  is absolutely intolerable.
On saturday they stopped 7 year olds from playing football.
this is the state of play.
Then new king is a philanderer ho takes bribes off arab Sheikhs. His brother is a paedo who paid off an accuser with £12m. His mother gave him the cash to do so.
The king is head of the church now ,our spiritual leader.
they sit at the top of a pyramid of privilege and patronage that depends on subjugation of the people who do the work and keep the country running.
If I go to watch my team tonight I will be forced to stand thru a minutes silence to someone I care nothing about. That is tyranny.
As a Welshman I was told on friday that william is the new prince of Wales. Even our first minister found out on the tv news. That is how you treat a colony.
Fuck them all.
its a bit disjointed I know. But its not about a 90 year old woman. Its about control and power.


----------



## alexa

Tommy Tainant said:


> You really need to be here to appreciate the levels of shit attached to this.
> The establishment are using this event to reinfirce an outdated and irrelevant institution that oppresses all of us.
> We laugh at North Korea and similar but it is really no different. A bloke got arrested yesterday for calling Andrew a paedo. A wman got arrested for holding up a sign that said "Not my King".
> Those are extreme eamples where a policeman has made a bad call but the period of forced mourning  is absolutely intolerable.
> On saturday they stopped 7 year olds from playing football.
> this is the state of play.
> Then new king is a philanderer ho takes bribes off arab Sheikhs. His brother is a paedo who paid off an accuser with £12m. His mother gave him the cash to do so.
> The king is head of the church now ,our spiritual leader.
> they sit at the top of a pyramid of privilege and patronage that depends on subjugation of the people who do the work and keep the country running.
> If I go to watch my team tonight I will be forced to stand thru a minutes silence to someone I care nothing about. That is tyranny.
> As a Welshman I was told on friday that william is the new prince of Wales. Even our first minister found out on the tv news. That is how you treat a colony.
> Fuck them all.
> its a bit disjointed I know. But its not about a 90 year old woman. Its about control and power.


I have never been into the monarchy and for some time was against it and then I became neutral.  Most people enjoy it and it is a very good tourist attraction but I definitely agree that we could do without this extremely expensive ten days of pageantry/mourning.  I haven't seen anyone mourning.  Possibly the hope was a redo of Dianna's but it hasn't been.  In any case she had had a good innings as they say ,so more a celebration. No need to cry.

Then I listened to Democracy Now and they were speaking to some people about Kenya.  One man who is an Intellectual and whose ancestors were warriors against colonialism, two of whom got killed for no decent reason - one because he couldn't hear when he was asked to stop.  He told a different story of the queen.  He said everything was done for her.  They went into speaking about the mass cruelty there was in the camps we kept these people in....and then things got talking about the reality that this summer there is expected to be millions of deaths in Africa from starvation due to Climate Change and Drought.... Somalia itself is expecting one and a half million deaths and they started asking what we were spending all the money we had got.  Well we are apparently spending £250 billion on this ten days of pageantry.  Just imagine how much help that could give to those countries and people's we exploited and now have given climate disaster to.

The Queen herself I have nothing against and though it was not seen by those speaking she apparently cared about the Commonwealth a great deal.

Another thing which came up was Bristol and that statue which people toppled last year and how he had been involved in the horrors they had experienced in Kenya and the guy was thinking we might have changed and I thought OMG they were threatening to put people in jail for eternity if they did that again. No we have not changed. Te were talking about Liverpool as well being built by slavery.

So I guess I see Royalty in two ways.  I don't have a problem with the UK one, but I do feel we have a responsibility towards it on the international level and in that I would agree with you that Royalty is about Control and power and how it is being manipulated at the moment appears to be an attempt to get Nationalism strong. A woman in the highlands brought out a picture of her with words welcoming her death or something and put it on youtube. Not necessarily the best thing to do at such a time but she put her life in danger. Within a short while a crowd of angry lunatics had arrived and started throwing things at her shop, writing graffiti on it and then attacking it with bricks.  The police had to come and rescue her.  Certainly this is not good feelings which have been stirred.  I also agree with your concerns about freedom of speech.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

alexa said:


> I have never been into the monarchy and for some time was against it and then I became neutral.  Most people enjoy it and it is a very good tourist attraction but I definitely agree that we could do without this extremely expensive ten days of pageantry/mourning.  I haven't seen anyone mourning.  Possibly the hope was a redo of Dianna's but it hasn't been.  In any case she had had a good innings as they say ,so more a celebration. No need to cry.
> 
> Then I listened to Democracy Now and they were speaking to some people about Kenya.  One man who is an Intellectual and whose ancestors were warriors against colonialism, two of whom got killed for no decent reason - one because he couldn't hear when he was asked to stop.  He told a different story of the queen.  He said everything was done for her.  They went into speaking about the mass cruelty there was in the camps we kept these people in....and then things got talking about the reality that this summer there is expected to be millions of deaths in Africa from starvation due to Climate Change and Drought.... Somalia itself is expecting one and a half million deaths and they started asking what we were spending all the money we had got.  Well we are apparently spending £250 billion on this ten days of pageantry.  Just imagine how much help that could give to those countries and people's we exploited and now have given climate disaster to.
> 
> The Queen herself I have nothing against and though it was not seen by those speaking she apparently cared about the Commonwealth a great deal.
> 
> Another thing which came up was Bristol and that statue which people toppled last year and how he had been involved in the horrors they had experienced in Kenya and the guy was thinking we might have changed and I thought OMG they were threatening to put people in jail for eternity if they did that again. No we have not changed. Te were talking about Liverpool as well being built by slavery.
> 
> So I guess I see Royalty in two ways.  I don't have a problem with the UK one, but I do feel we have a responsibility towards it on the international level and in that I would agree with you that Royalty is about Control and power and how it is being manipulated at the moment appears to be an attempt to get Nationalism strong. A woman in the highlands brought out a picture of her with words welcoming her death or something and put it on youtube. Not necessarily the best thing to do at such a time but she put her life in danger. Within a short while a crowd of angry lunatics had arrived and started throwing things at her shop, writing graffiti on it and then attacking it with bricks.  The police had to come and rescue her.  Certainly this is not good feelings which have been stirred.  I also agree with your concerns about freedom of speech.


*Its a forced hysteria with people trying to out do each other. When Diana died I remember Noel from Oases saying that all these people were visiting her grave when they didnt vist the graves of theri own family. He was right.

I dont have any problem with their mourning. I have a problem with being forced to be a part of it. Have a look at this nonsense.









						Holidaymakers outraged as Center Parcs closes for Queen’s funeral
					

The company will order holidaymakers to leave its UK sites for 24 hours from 10am on Monday.




					www.shropshirestar.com
				



*


----------



## José

I agree with John Donne when he says that in a philosophical sense it's perfectly normal to feel sad, to mourn the death of a complete stranger:

any mans _death_ diminishes _me_,
because I am involved in _Mankinde_;
And therefore never send to know for whom the _bell_ tolls;
It tolls for _thee_.


----------



## alexa

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Its a forced hysteria with people trying to out do each other. When Diana died I remember Noel from Oases saying that all these people were visiting her grave when they didnt vist the graves of theri own family. He was right.
> 
> I dont have any problem with their mourning. I have a problem with being forced to be a part of it. Have a look at this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holidaymakers outraged as Center Parcs closes for Queen’s funeral
> 
> 
> The company will order holidaymakers to leave its UK sites for 24 hours from 10am on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shropshirestar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes, Diana was a strange form of mass hysteria and I know a lot of people thought it was put on.  I thought what had happened was people gave themselves permission to grieve when they would not normally do that and in that was possibly what Noel was speaking about.  It was also a big finger up to the Royal family but at times that mass hysteria has been what it has seemed to me they were trying to get going now. 

Yes I remember when I first heard someone saying they would not be working on Monday 19th 'in respect'.  I thought ok, you are giving yourself a day off. It must be extremely annoying for those booked in to those camps.


----------



## Mindful

Reading some of the hot takes from across the pond in the past week, it seems like a few people are under the impression that Queen Elizabeth II, prior to her death on Thursday, was personally rounding up black and brown people across the world and herding them into concentration camps. Did they see a doctored photograph of her somewhere, poking her sceptre at some unfortunate colonials through barbed wire? 

Before the queen’s death was even announced, CBS journalist Wesley Lowery churlishly referred to ‘the death of a person’ – white, natch – ‘who was also at one point the oppressive ruler of something like 30 per cent of the global population’. Poor Wesley seemed oblivious to the fact that Elizabeth was the monarch who oversaw the dismantling of the British Empire, not its expansion.

I very much understand those who would abolish the monarchy in favour of a republic, who criticise the royal family and who acknowledge the wrongs of colonialism. As a half-American, half-Irish former leftie I’m not the new king’s No1 fan. But the passing of Queen Elizabeth II has offered us further proof that woke media outlets reward mediocrity, thrive on resentment and have less-than-zero historical perspective. If I am forced to choose between the bitter clown show that is the American media and a family of rich Brits wearing crowns and playing polo, I will have to go with the latter. At least they seem like they can take a joke.









						The breathtaking stupidity of America’s Britain-bashing media
					

The depth of US pundits’ ignorance about Queen Elizabeth II and her reign has been shocking.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Radicalredncek said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I CARE!
Click to expand...


  You're no one.

_Quod erat demonstrandum._


----------



## Dr Grump

Tommy Tainant said:


> You really need to be here to appreciate the levels of shit attached to this.
> The establishment are using this event to reinfirce an outdated and irrelevant institution that oppresses all of us.
> We laugh at North Korea and similar but it is really no different. A bloke got arrested yesterday for calling Andrew a paedo. A wman got arrested for holding up a sign that said "Not my King".
> Those are extreme eamples where a policeman has made a bad call but the period of forced mourning  is absolutely intolerable.
> On saturday they stopped 7 year olds from playing football.
> this is the state of play.
> Then new king is a philanderer ho takes bribes off arab Sheikhs. His brother is a paedo who paid off an accuser with £12m. His mother gave him the cash to do so.
> The king is head of the church now ,our spiritual leader.
> they sit at the top of a pyramid of privilege and patronage that depends on subjugation of the people who do the work and keep the country running.
> If I go to watch my team tonight I will be forced to stand thru a minutes silence to someone I care nothing about. That is tyranny.
> As a Welshman I was told on friday that william is the new prince of Wales. Even our first minister found out on the tv news. That is how you treat a colony.
> Fuck them all.
> its a bit disjointed I know. But its not about a 90 year old woman. Its about control and power.



My mother is Liverpudlian. I lived there and went to school there during the Thatcher years (wasn't born in the UK, I lived there from 11-14 years of age). I thought it was okay. The Queen was just a figurehead. She literally has no power, but lent her name to many charities that do a lot of good. She has represented Britain - in good stead - on many occasions. Has held state banquets in honour of trade deals that have literally bought in billions of pounds in exports and imports. She also got rid of a lot of the useless royals who were on the Civil List and made them go and make their own living.

Andrew is a dick no doubt, but it takes two to tango. We have no idea if he is a pedo or not. Funny, all the images I've seen of the women who laid the complaint, she seems to be having a great time. Until 20 years later when she can made a dollar. If he did rape her, he needs to be put in prison, let alone lose all his military ranks. Otherwise, they are as bad as each other - he's a dirty old man, she's an opportunist. I do have a lot of time for Charlie. He was the one expousing issues about climate change, emissions and organic foods long before they became trendy. His Duchy of Cornwall donates a lot of its profits to his charities.

Also, nobody talks about the literally billions of pounds of revenue brought into the UK due to royalty and the tourism it attracts.

The guy wasn't arrested for calling Andrew a pedo, he was arrested for Disorderly Conduct and/or Disturbing the Peace. Even in the "land of the free" you're not allowed to yell 'fire' in a crowded theatre. He almost set the crowd off and the police saved his arse from a beating.

It is an archaic institution, but a historical one too that is pretty harmless these days.

You being Welsh, I get it. Especially if you want the country to split from the UK.

Football? What team? Swansea or Cardiff?


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx

Dr Grump said:


> you're not allowed to yell 'fire' in a crowded theatre


Yeah you are, especially if it's on fire.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dr Grump said:


> My mother is Liverpudlian. I lived there and went to school there during the Thatcher years (wasn't born in the UK, I lived there from 11-14 years of age). I thought it was okay. The Queen was just a figurehead. She literally has no power, but lent her name to many charities that do a lot of good. She has represented Britain - in good stead - on many occasions. Has held state banquets in honour of trade deals that have literally bought in billions of pounds in exports and imports. She also got rid of a lot of the useless royals who were on the Civil List and made them go and make their own living.
> 
> Andrew is a dick no doubt, but it takes two to tango. We have no idea if he is a pedo or not. Funny, all the images I've seen of the women who laid the complaint, she seems to be having a great time. Until 20 years later when she can made a dollar. If he did rape her, he needs to be put in prison, let alone lose all his military ranks. Otherwise, they are as bad as each other - he's a dirty old man, she's an opportunist. I do have a lot of time for Charlie. He was the one expousing issues about climate change, emissions and organic foods long before they became trendy. His Duchy of Cornwall donates a lot of its profits to his charities.
> 
> Also, nobody talks about the literally billions of pounds of revenue brought into the UK due to royalty and the tourism it attracts.
> 
> The guy wasn't arrested for calling Andrew a pedo, he was arrested for Disorderly Conduct and/or Disturbing the Peace. Even in the "land of the free" you're not allowed to yell 'fire' in a crowded theatre. He almost set the crowd off and the police saved his arse from a beating.
> 
> It is an archaic institution, but a historical one too that is pretty harmless these days.
> 
> You being Welsh, I get it. Especially if you want the country to split from the UK.
> 
> Football? What team? Swansea or Cardiff?


Wrexham.

Well we arent going to agree on this. You are free to grieve as you see fit. So am I and I want no part of the nonsense.
Charles sacked all his staff the other day whilst he was at a service for his mother.
He doesnt need them now he has the queeens staff. That tells me all I want to know about him.


----------



## alexa

Tommy Tainant said:


> Wrexham.
> 
> Well we arent going to agree on this. You are free to grieve as you see fit. So am I and I want no part of the nonsense.
> *Charles sacked all his staff the other day whilst he was at a service for his mother.
> He doesnt need them now he has the queeens staff. That tells me all I want to know about him.*


That is not how you are seeing it.  They were always going to be sacked when the Queen died and were told that when they got the job.  I heard one of them speaking about it this morning.  He said it is nothing to do with any decision of Charles it is simply that the jobs no longer exist given he is now king.  I suspect most if not all of them will be kept on either with a name change or a slightly different role.


----------



## miketx

Tommy Tainant said:


> Wrexham.
> 
> Well we arent going to agree on this. You are free to grieve as you see fit. So am I and I want no part of the nonsense.
> Charles sacked all his staff the other day whilst he was at a service for his mother.
> He doesnt need them now he has the queeens staff. That tells me all I want to know about him.


What kind of an idiot keeps employees no longer needed? Oh wait....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

alexa said:


> That is not how you are seeing it.  They were always going to be sacked when the Queen died and were told that when they got the job.  I heard one of them speaking about it this morning.  He said it is nothing to do with any decision of Charles it is simply that the jobs no longer exist given he is now king.  I suspect most if not all of them will be kept on either with a name change or a slightly different role.


He could have shown some clas but didnt.


----------



## alexa

Tommy Tainant said:


> He could have shown some clas but didnt.


What do you mean?  He will not have done it.  Someone will have done it in his name.  It is just part of protocol.  When he stops being a Prince and becomes a King apparently all the people who were employed to look after the prince lose their jobs.  They know this when they get their jobs.  The guy this morning said it was nothing to do with Charles and he did not seem at all worried about losing his job.  Like I said I am sure most if not all of them will still have jobs, just with different names.


----------



## Dr Grump

miketx said:


> Yeah you are, especially if it's on fire.


LOL...True...But you know what I mean....;o)


----------



## Dr Grump

Tommy Tainant said:


> Wrexham.
> 
> Well we arent going to agree on this. You are free to grieve as you see fit. So am I and I want no part of the nonsense.
> Charles sacked all his staff the other day whilst he was at a service for his mother.
> He doesnt need them now he has the queeens staff. That tells me all I want to know about him.


Oh God. You are a glutton for punishment. Wrexham. National Conference or something similar no?

Somebody had to be sacked. Either the Queen's staff or his. If he kept both people would be complaining he has too many on the pay roll. Lose-lose situation.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Thanks a lot America, you're sending the most retarded docile leader that has ever walked the planet to the Queen's funeral.


----------



## Captain Caveman

JGalt said:


> LOL at Brits and their antiquated feudal system.


If you watch the news in the UK, in the 4 mile queue to see the Queen lying in state, they were interviewing those that were waiting. The number that have flown in from America is staggering.

Each time I've been to the states, Americans always asked about the Royals when hearing our English accents. Unfortunately, America has fuck all history and only a President. You need Disney and the Space Centre to attract people.


----------



## JGalt

Captain Caveman said:


> If you watch the news in the UK, in the 4 mile queue to see the Queen lying in state, they were interviewing those that were waiting. The number that have flown in from America is staggering.
> 
> Each time I've been to the states, Americans always asked about the Royals when hearing our English accents. Unfortunately, America has fuck all history and only a President. You need Disney and the Space Centre to attract people.



We don't need royalty in America. Every man is a King and every woman is a Queen here.

Think about it.


----------



## miketx

Captain Caveman said:


> Thanks a lot America, you're sending the most retarded docile leader that has ever walked the planet to the Queen's funeral.


Keep him.


----------



## JGalt

miketx said:


> Keep him.



Or trade us something useful for him. Maybe a bag of fish and chips or something.


----------



## Unkotare

JGalt said:


> We don't need royalty in America. Every man is a King and every woman is a Queen here.


And some of the men too.


----------



## Mindful

JGalt said:


> We don't need royalty in America



But you’ve already got it. In California.

After all that trouble you went to, to get rid of it.


----------



## Mindful

JGalt said:


> Maybe a bag of fish and chips or something.



You’ve already got loads of that stuff. I even went to a place once that did *bubble and squeak.


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> Keep him.


----------



## miketx

Mindful said:


>


You're welcome!


----------



## FJB

Here's the funeral just in case anybody's interested.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I realize that she was the longest reigning monarch in British history, I also realize that she was a pretty decent lady.

But, I'm still wondering why Americans care about anything having to do with the British royal family.  I mean, didn't we kick them out and form our own country over 200 years ago?  Why does the royal family still hold our interest?


----------

